# Wehrpflicht - Ja oder Nein



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

Ja, die Diskussionen über die Wehrpflicht in Deutschland kommen ja immer wieder auf. Was haltet ihr von der Wehrpflicht? Sollte sie weiterhin bestehen, oder nicht?
mfg
CPU-GPU


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2010)

[X] Ja

sollte meiner Meinung nach jeder mal mitgemacht haben, sollte auch wieder mMn stärker in manchen Berufen gefordert werden, inwiefern brauchbar die heutigen Ausbildungen noch sind weiß ich nicht, meine war klasse, kommt natürlich auch auf Ausbilder/Kaserne/Kameraden an. Allerdings sollte man vorrangig auch die Leute ziehen, die nicht gerade in Studium/Ausbildung hängen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

[X] Nein

Ich lass mich doch nicht 3 Monate lang von irgendeinem herumkomandieren! Da hat man die Ausbildung fertig ist endlich volljährig und dann soll man sich Rumkomandieren lassen!


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

[x]Nein
ICh finde das völligen Schwachsinn und in einer relativ friedlichen Demokratie auch völlig überflüssig. Ich will selbst entscheiden, ob ich lernen will mit Waffen umzugehen oder stattdessen eine Ausbildung anfangen will. Und ich finde das hat nicht mehr viel  mit Demokratie gemein, wenn der Staat einem vorschreibt sich für ihn auszubilden/kämpfen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. August 2010)

NEIN - Die Wehrpflicht ist ein Relikt aus düsteren Zeiten, heutzutage reicht ein KLEINES Berufsheer völlig aus für jedes Land in Europa !
Wenn es schon eine Pflicht geben soll, dann sollte eine Pflicht für alle (inklusive Frauen) bestehen den Zivildienst zu machen in Krankenhäusern usw.... !
Nur mehr rückständige Länder (und die USA natürlich) führen noch Angriffskriege.

PS: Ich bin untauglich, musste also nicht zu den Schw*****


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

JA, eindeutig!

Denn davon hägen viele Faktoren ab, an die man erst gar nicht denkt. Zivis würde es dann nämlich auch nicht mehr geben, und die sind unerlässlich!

Friedliche Demokratie hab ich jetzt einfach mal überhört Wie lange wütet der Krieg in Afghanistan schon? Fast 10 Jahre!!! Der 2. WK ging bloß von 39-45, also nur 6 Jahre. Mal drüber nachdenken....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

Wer hat denn den Afghanistankrieg angefangen? Soviel ich weiß die Amis! Ne Berufsarmee reicht für Deutschland gut aus! Zudem sind dort dann hauptsächlich Leute die das auch wollen und nicht solche die keine Lust drauf haben!


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2010)

Und? Trotzdem befinden wir uns im Krieg. In der eigentlichen "Armee", sprich in der Zeit nach den 9/23 Monaten sind doch eh nur die, die es wollen oder einfach geldgeil sind. Die AGA + die paar extra Wochen hinten dran zählen für mich jetzt nicht wirklich, wer da keine Lust drauf hat, der hat auch vorher Möglichkeiten sich dagegen zu wehren.

Edit: achja jetzt sinds ja nur noch 6 Monate, ist teilweise sogar von Vorteil, so kann man die Zeit bis zum Studium/Master o.ä. überbrücken, macht ein Kumpel von mir auch so, ich selbst habs auch so gemacht.


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Nur wollen oder Geldgeil sind kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.

Mein Vater ist Soldat seit NVA-Zeiten, inzwischen ist er Stabsfeldwebel, und das mit 42 Jahren.
Er hat aber absolut keinen Bock mehr auf den Job, und macht es weil er eben muss. Haus, Garten, Frau, Hunde, Autos wollen eben bezahlt werden, und da kann er mit 3k€ im Monat nicht einfach so aufhören. Zumal er eh nur noch 15 Jahre oder so muss bis er in Pension geht.

Von Geldgeil oder wollen ist bei ihm aber keine Spur^^


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

> Friedliche Demokratie hab ich jetzt einfach mal überhört  Wie lange wütet der Krieg in Afghanistan schon? Fast 10 Jahre!!! Der 2. WK ging bloß von 39-45, also nur 6 Jahre. Mal drüber nachdenken....


Mit friedliche Demokratie habe ich eigentlich eher gemeint, dass wir nicht wircklich aktiv an Kriegen teilnehmen, so wie es die USA macht. Wir "helfen" vielleicht mal in Afghanistan etc. aber ich denke nicht, dass man dafür die Leute aus der Wehrpflicht braucht.


> Nur wollen oder Geldgeil sind kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> 
> Mein Vater ist Soldat seit NVA-Zeiten, inzwischen ist er Stabsfeldwebel, und das mit 42 Jahren.
> Er hat aber absolut keinen Bock mehr auf den Job, und macht es weil er eben muss. Haus, Garten, Frau, Hunde, Autos wollen eben bezahlt werden, und da kann er mit 3k€ im Monat nicht einfach so aufhören. Zumal er eh nur noch 15 Jahre oder so muss bis er in Pension geht.
> ...


Nein ich denke nicht, dass auch nur ein einziger Soldat wegen Geldgeilheit in der Armee ist^^.
So viel Geld kann man da auch nicht machen


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Helfen aus???
Wir haben Killerkommandos (Taskforce 373), die Quick Reaction Force, Tausende Mann als Kampftruppe, Kampfflugzeuge etc., "helfen" sieht anders aus Unsere Soldaten führen dort Krieg, und zwar gegen die Bevölkerung, denn nichts anderes sind die Taliban

Zwei meiner besten Freunde sind auch bei der BW. 
Einer weil es für ihn ein Lebenstraum ist, Soldat zu sein, der andere weil er keine andere Perspektive hatte, nachdem er die 5jährige Ausbildung nach 4 Jahren verkackt hat.

Und klar gibts viel Geld, ist ja auch ein gefährlicher Job. Was meinst du wie viele Soldaten regelmäßig in Deutschland bei Übungen sterben? Zwei Mal schon direkt neben meinem Vater, fehlerhafte Munition und bumm nu heulende Mutter.
Jeder gefährliche Job muss gut bezahlt werden, sonst würde ihn keiner machen.

Edit: Kurze Info zur TF 373:
Die Truppe besteht aus 120 Männern, die zum Teil aus Mitgliedern des  Kommandos Spezialkräfte (KSK) und aus Aufklärern der Bundeswehr  zusammengesetzt ist. Sie arbeiten mit Geheimdiensten zusammen und ihr  Auftrag ist es Jagt auf die Führung des Widerstandes zu machen, die auf  einer Feindesliste der ISAF stehen. *Dabei werden keine Gefangenen  gemacht, sondern sie werden einfach liquidiert, oder den Amerikanern  übergeben, die sie dann verschwinden lassen.

Der Sprecher des Bundesverteidigungsministeriums, Christian Dienst,  sagte, wenn man Verdächtigen nicht anders habhaft werden könne, sei im  Rahmen der Verhältnismässigkeit "auch die gezielte Tötung im Einklang mit dem Völkerecht".* Er ergänzt: "_Und so handeln auch die Amerikaner._" Was die deutsche TF47 betrifft räumte er ein, in einem Gefecht "_kann es natürlich auch bei Aktionen, die das Ziel haben, einen Zugriff herbeizuführen, zu tödlichen Ereignissen kommen_".


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

Die Taskforce 373 ist wohl eindeutig amerikanisch und die Quick Reaction Force besteht sicher nicht aus Leuten der Wehrpflicht. Und genau das meine ich. Man braucht die Wehrpflicht Leute nicht unbedingt, da die reguläre Armee schon genug Männer hat, für das was wir in Afghanistan machen. Und das die Bevölkerung und die Taliban das selbe sind, darüber würde ich vielleicht noch mal nachdenken.


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Ähm, da irrst du dich^^

Die Taskforce 373 IST DEUTSCH. KSK und Aufklärer der BUNDESWEHR!

Und mein Kumpel der die Ausbildung verkackt hat macht derzeit noch Wehrdienst, die Einheit in der er ist gehört aber zur QRF und geht demnächst in den Einsatz, mit ihm als Wehrpflichtigen!

Edit: Verwechsel dieTF 373 nicht mit der TF 47, das sind die Ammis, die im deutschen Lager stationiert sind und die gleiche Aufgabe haben wie die deutsche TF 373.


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

Task Force 373 - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Edit: Du hast es verwechselt die TF 47 ist deutsch^^


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Stimmt, verwechselt^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. August 2010)

@nyso: aber war deinem Vater nicht vorher klar, dass er so lange dienen würde? Oder hätte er schon längst aufhören können? Ok das mit der NVA ist natürlich so eine Sache, ist aber wohl eher die Ausnahme oder? Mit den "geldgeilen" und denen die es wollen, meinte ich auch aktuell eher die 12 Jahre dienenden, oder irgendwelche Mannschafter die 4 Jahre dienen ab und an mal in den Kosovo gegangen sind, weil sie draußen einfach nicht das Geld bekommen würden.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Nein ich denke nicht, dass auch nur ein einziger Soldat wegen Geldgeilheit in der Armee ist^^.
> So viel Geld kann man da auch nicht machen



Du hast noch keinen getroffen der mal im Kosovo oder in Afghanistan war oder? Sehr viele machen das nur wegen des Geldes, ob Ihnen ihr Leben egal ist weiß ich nicht, wer sich das für Geld freiwillig antut, muss es nötig haben. Ich meine die bekommen doch nur an täglichen Zuschüssen bis zu 100€ oder so?!?

Zum helfen: mein damaliger Ausbilder ist mittlerweile bei der KSK, inwieweit die helfen sollte jedem klar sein


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

Ich denke trotzdem, dass es die meisten Soldaten nicht machen um reich zu werden, sondern eher um ihre Famiilie zu ernähren. Das ist aber eine Geldgeilheit finde ich. Und wenn man so hört, dass elbst KSK´ler nur ca. 2000€ im Monat verdiene(ok da kommen sicher noch zuschüsse dazu), dann glaube ich auch nicht, dass man sein Leben nur deswegen riskiert
Edit: Und ich muss jetzt off


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Wer zur KSK geht, macht das nicht für das Geld. KSK ist eine Berufung, und kein Job.

Mein Vater war schon in Bosnien und im Kosovo, aber nicht weil er wollte, sondern weil er musste. Jeder Zeitsoldat verpflichtet sich, auch in den Einsatz zu gehen, jeder MUSS das unterschreiben, sonst wirst du kein Soldat.
Und da stand mein Vater vor der Wahl. Schreibtischjob für 6 Monate nach Bosnien verlagern oder Kündigen und alles, inklusive Pension, verlieren.


----------



## zøtac (12. August 2010)

[X] Nein
Werpflicht, so ein sch***


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

@Nyso: gibts denn sonst keine berufe in denen man gut verdient, ohne dabei son scheiss wie den Krieg unterstützen zu müssen?? also wer sagt, dass er so einen "beruf" (sehr fragwürdiger beruf, in zeiten in denen alle von frieden sprechen) ausübt und sagt er mache das wegen dem guten geld, der is einfach nur blöd. Es gibt genug andere Berufe, die der übrigen menschheit auch was nutzen und in denen man sich nicht in gefahr bringen muss, dabei aber trotzdem besser verdient


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Nenn mir einen KFZ-Meister, der 3k€ im Monat verdient

Mein Vater ist nämlich KFZ-Meister beim Bund, zuständig für den Fuhrpark der ganzen Kaserne.

Würde ihm jemand die Chance bieten, bei gleichem Gehalt in der freien Wirtschaft als KFZ-Meister zu arbeiten, er würde sofort wechseln.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

gibts auf de ganzen welt nur noch den beruf "KFZ-Meister"? hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Nö, aber er ist nunmal einer^^
Und der wird sich bei dem Gehalt, der Pension die auf ihn wartet auch sicher nicht hinsetzen und mit 42 eine Umschulung zu irgendwas anderem anfangen, wo er dann vlt. 1700-2000€ verdient.
Sowas würde wohl niemand machen, weil es einfach dumm wäre.


----------



## TheGamler (12. August 2010)

[x] Nein; 
bzw. sollte man nur die einziehen, die keinen Job haben.

Warum sollte ich jetzt meinen Job für 6 Monaten an dem Magel hängen?
Für was? 
Ich hab nen guten Job, also sollen die mich in Ruhe lassen und die jungen Erwachsenen einziehen keinen Job haben! (kenne genügend!)

Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall, aber der Lohnausfall ist einfach viel zu groß!
Wieviel bekommt man dort nochmal, 300€-400€?


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Irgendwas um die 700€ wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Und du bekommst sämtliche Kosten übernommen, also Essen, Trinken, Bahn/Sprit etc.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

ich frag mich einfach, was dass denn soll. In Europa is Deutschland glaub das einzige (oder eines der sehr wenigen) die den schrott immer noch praktizieren. Für was denn? Was hat man davon? Genau so der "ersatzdienst". Was soll denn das? Und wieso müssen nur Männer das machen, frauen können genauso gut im Altenheim arbeiten! Und was hab ich auch vom Ersatzdienst? AUßer kein Geld, n halbes Jahr verschwendet, auch nihcts. also ich hab da kein interesse daran. Zum Glück bin ich körperlich etwas eingeschränkt, vielleicht mus ich gar nichts machen^^

@nyso: Irgendwie passt bei dir was nicht. Dein Profilbild sagt man soll die braune Szene "wegputzen" aber gleichzeitig unterstützt du den Kriegsdienst? irgendwas passt da nich zusammen


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. August 2010)

Ich bin ja der Meinung das wenn die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft werden würde wären die Schulden um ein mächtiges Stück kleiner


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Die BW hat mit der rechten Szene nichts zu tun. Wie kommst du denn auf solchen Unsinn

Die werden von Psychologen aussortiert. Diese Tests muss jeder Soldat über sich ergehen lassen. Und die Vorgesetzten wie mein Vater z.B. sortieren auch gnadenlos aus, wenn sich jemand auffällig verhält.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

aber denkst du denn, ein überzeugter linker würde für Deutschland in den Krieg ziehen? Wohl kaum. Ein rechter jedoch schon, er muss es ja nicht offen zeigen


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Es gibt aber nicht nur links und rechts
Mehr als schwarz und weiß.


----------



## axel25 (12. August 2010)

[x]Nein, denn wie andere EU-Staaten bewiesen ahben ist eine Freiwilligen-Armee günstiger und besser.
Weil die Rekruten dann schließlich Lust auf das haben, was sie machen, sodass sie motivierter sind.


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

also wenn man beim bund ist, und so lange wie möglich dabei bleibt, versucht so hoch zu kommen wie möglich, kann man schon gut verdienen und die rente ist einen sicher. alleine schon im einsatz, sagen wir ein halbes jahr, da gibt man nix aus und wenn man wieder kommt hat man auf einen schlag... weiß nicht, 30-50.000€ mehr auf dem konto, steuerfrei. und der zahnarzt kostet auch nix.. nur man muß zu sehen jede beförderung mit zu nehmen, wenn mans nicht übern stabshauptgefreiten schaft kann man direkt zuhause bleiben. in der freien wirtschaft verdient man wohl nur im managment mehr. am besten sind die piloten von kampfjets, mit anfang 50 verlieren die ihre ärztliche flugtauchglichkeit für diese jets und gehen in den ruhestand, also oberst oder major, bekommen eine fette abfindung die für ein haus reicht UND eine gute rente von... 7-10.000€ im monat. vorausgesetzt man überlebst auch. dann setzt man sich zu ruhe, kauft sich vom ersparten nen eigenen kleinen flieger wie ne cessna oder piper und läßt es sich gut gehen.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. August 2010)

[x] Nein 

Meine Söhne werden mit dem Freizeitverein Y sicherlich nicht für Dollarinteressen in den Krieg ziehen!


----------



## shila92 (12. August 2010)

[X] Nein

Ich finde, man sollte selbst entscheiden können, ob man den Wehrdienst absolviert oder nicht. Wer will kann's ruhig machen aber die, die nicht wollen, sollten nicht gezwungen werden. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Wehrdienst reine Zeitverschwendung und die größte Behinderung für's Berufsleben.
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr mit der Schule fertig bin, müsste ich erst den Dienst ableisten bevor ich mein Studium antreten kann und bin somit ein Jahr später fertig. Und das sehe ich nicht ein.  Mein Bruder macht Zivildienst neben dem Job, also 6 Jahre lang (!), und das ist ebenfalls einfach nur....
Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht mehr zum Bund/Zivildienst muss aber bei der Schnelligkeit der deutschen Politik wird da bestimmt nichts draus...


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

[x] nein nein und nochmals nein!!!!

es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein, ob er das machen will oder nicht. immerfort wird gesagt, das wäre demokratisch. nein ist es nicht. es ist purer blödsinn! ich bin jetzt gemustert worden und habe auf T5 gehofft, aber nein T2. und das wegen 1 kg und 1 cm zu viel!!!! es ist einfach ungerecht, Frauen dürfen freiwillig, was ich ja für vernünftig halte, aber warum Männer dann nicht. ich will studieren und dieses halbe jahr wirft mich betreffs dualem studium dann um ein jahr zurück. ein jahr, in dem ich schon arbeiten und studieren könnte. und das für etwas, was mir aufgezwungen wird. ich frag mich langsam, was sich die politiker dabei denken, die merkel kann sich leicht reden. die musste es nie machen!!!!


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2010)

[X] _Nein_

*Nein, weg mit dem Sch***!!!* 

Sehe ich überhaupt nicht ein, wieso ich den Mist machen muss! Von mir aus kann gleich das ganze Bundesheer abgeschafft werden.

Ich schulde dem Staat gar nichts! Was kann ich dafür, dass ich in einem Land mit Wehrpflicht geboren wurde? 
Davon abgesehen, will ich 2015 aus Österreich wegziehen. Wieso muss ich also hier den Sch*** machen, wenn ich einen Großteil meines Lebens wo anders leben möchte? Ich schwöre garantiert keinen Eid auf Österreich und wenn wir angegriffen werden, würde ich auch ganz sicher nicht kämpfen. Einfach die Einberufung verbrennen, so wie es schon die Amerikaner zu Zeiten des Vietnamkriegs gemacht haben ...

Anstatt zu dem primitiven und niveaulosen Idiotenverein zu gehen, würde ich viel lieber bereits studieren und was lernen, wovon ich mein Leben lang was habe. 
Wie schon gesagt wurde, müssen Frauen ja auch nichts machen. Nicht einmal was Soziales. Wie kommen also wir Männer dazu? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

@boss3D
angeheizte stimmung. das gefällt mir warst schon bei der musterung? was für ne propaganda. es ist wirklich abnormal. da frage ich mich wirklich, in welcher welt wir leben. die amis geben die hälfte ihres income für rüstung aus, die deutsche regierung auch so viel. und wofür. um zu beweisen, wer den längeren schwanz hat. wir leben in einer barbarischen verdummten welt!

in nem interview mitm gutenberg kam zudem heraus, dass von den 250.000 beschäftigten dort, gerade mal 6.000 in der lage sind, das land zu verteidigen. was für ne lächerliche bilanz. ein purer geldverbrennungsapparat, wenn man sich das geld alles sparen würde und in technologie setzen würde und ein wenig die bildung verbesser, wovon die ganze zeit nur geschwafelt wird, dann würde es dem land vielleicht auch ein bisschen besser gehen. aber nein, das kommt dennen net in den sinn. armes deutschland, arme welt! hoffentlich gibts keine höhere macht im weltall, die würden uns sicher die ganze zeit nur auslachen!!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

ich wäre aber gleichzeitig auch für die Abschaffung der Ersatzdienstes. Was bringt der ? genau wie die Wehrpflicht, rein gar nichts! Er sollte freiwillig sein, dann wärs ja ok...
Und so langsam hab ich das gefühl, dass die gleichberechtigung deutlich zu weit geht. seis diese geschichte hier, seis bei einer trennung die frage mit den kindern usw... Die gelichberechtigung muss bald in die andere richtung arbeiten, um Männer wieder gleichzu berechtigen -.-


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> @boss3D
> angeheizte stimmung. das gefällt mir warst schon bei der musterung?


Ja, bin tauglich. 


david430 schrieb:


> in nem interview mitm gutenberg kam zudem heraus, dass von den 250.000 beschäftigten dort, gerade mal 6.000 in der lage sind, das land zu verteidigen.


Ist hier nicht anders. Von offiziell 30.000 Soldaten sind 3000 einsatzbereit. Mit 3000 kannst du bestenfalls im Winter Schnee schaufeln gehen ...

Ich bin zwar nicht grundsätzlich ein Gegner von Militär, aber wenn dann muss es ein ordentliches und einsatzbereites Berufsheer sein, wie in den USA. Nicht solche maroden und ineffizienten Vereine, wie in vielen Staaten Europas. Weil das eigentliche Heer im Kriegsfall nichts erreichen würde, muss man auf den Rest der Bevölkerung zurückgreifen.  
Wieso erinnert mich das an einen gewissen Volkssturm?

Wenn das eigentliche Heer sowieso mit keinem Feind fertig werden kann, dann weg damit!
Ich finde, dass das einfach eine ungeheuerliche Frechheit ist, den normalen Bürger zu so einem Sch*** zu verpflichten! 
So viel tut der Staat sicher nicht für mich, dass er mir 6 Monate meines Lebens stehlen darf ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Quicksylver (12. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> @boss3D
> die amis geben die hälfte ihres income für rüstung aus, die deutsche regierung auch so viel



Und 3 Sätze zuvor sprichst Du von Propaganda

  

@topic
[Nein]
Wehrpflicht bündelt zu viele Kräfte, die an anderer Stelle gebraucht werden.


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2010)

[x] Ja

Landesverteidigung ist und bleibt eines der Hauptaufgaben  der Bürger. Niemand kann, entweder aus Faulheit, Feigheit oder ideologischen Gründen, diese Verantwortung auf eine Berufsarmee oder  gar Söldner(-firmen) abwälzen und dann erwarten, dass seine Freiheit durch diese gewahrt bleibt.

Die  Schweiz unterhält ein Milizsystem, und dies stellt für mich die ideale Weiterentwicklung der Wehrpflicht dar, auch aus Kostengründen. Denn ein Kleinkriegsverband ist  billiger aufzustellen als eine reguläre Armee und kann viel effektiver  sein. Maßnahmen für eben diesen, findet man in jedem Schweizer  Armeehandbuch oder bei einem Major von Dach.
Mit einer Milizarmee kann man im Kriegsfall, also im  Fall einer Invasion, fast jeden Bürger mobil machen.  Eine stehende Armee in der Größe wäre unvorstellbar (und unbezahlbar). Die kostenlose Zugabe zu diesem System: Auslandseinsätze sind unmöglich, ausser man schafft neben diesem System noch eine Berufsarmee oder gibt Xe Services LLC(ehemals Blackwater), DynCorp und Konsorten Kohlen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

vor wem solllen wir uns denn verteidigen? steht Deutschland im Krieg? Nicht dass ich wüsste.
Und wenn Leute Soldat werden WOLLEN, dann ist es ja ok, können sie berufssoldat werden. Aber ich finde nicht, dass junge leute zu so nem scheiss gezwungen werden sollten!!!!!!! Ich kenne einige, die nach ihrem aufhalt dort massive probleme gehabt haben von der psycheh er. Wehrpflicht ist ein Staatsverbrechen, da muss man nicht drüber streiten! 
Schon komisch, dass alle EU-Länder ohne diesem mist auskommen, nur wir nicht?
Und generell sind auch ein paar regeln mehr als nicht fair und nachvollziehbar, z.B. die Regel mit dem 3. Sohn usw -.-


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2010)

Ich rede von reiner Landesverteidigung, nicht von Auslandseinsätzen. Selbst derzeit kommt der normale Wehrpflichtige nicht ins Ausland, es sei denn er macht FWDL.

€: Pazifisten sind die Schafe, die glauben der Wolf sei Vegetarier.
€2: Man darf Manöver in NATO-Staaten(z.B. in Norwegen) nicht mit Auslandseinsätzen verwechseln. Denn zu ersteren kann auch ein normaler Wehrpflichtiger kommen.


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Mit einer Milizarmee kann man im Kriegsfall, also im  Fall einer Invasion, fast jeden Bürger mobil machen.


Der war gut! 

Das letzte Mal, dass ein Land versucht hat, massenhaft wehrtaugliche Bürger einzuberufen, waren im Vietnamkrieg die USA. Und was ist dabei rausgekommen? Über 60 % der Einberufenen haben ihre Einberufungsbefehle verbrannt_ (zum Teil sogar öffentlich )_, oder sind ins Ausland geflohen ...

Sei versichert, das Milizsystem funktioniert allenfalls in der Theorie, aber niemals in der Praxis! Im Ernstfall würde die große Mehrheit der Bürger sich der Einberufung entziehen und das ist auch absolut richtig so! 

_PS: Ob wir hier von Verteidigung oder Angriff sprechen, sollte in der Praxis keinen großen Unterschied machen.
Ernsthaft kämpfen interessiert so, oder so keinen, außer Berufssoldaten._ 


17&4 schrieb:


> Eine stehende Armee in der Größe wäre unvorstellbar (und unbezahlbar).


Braucht auch keiner. Einfach ein stehendes EU-Heer schaffen mit prozentuell fairen Soldaten-Anzahlen aus den Mitgliedsstaaten und schon brauchen wir keine nationalen Armeen mehr.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal, dass ein Land versucht hat, massenhaft wehrtaugliche Bürger einzuberufen, waren im Vietnamkrieg die USA. Und was ist dabei rausgekommen?


Ich wüsste nicht, das damals Nordvietnam eine Invasion der USA gemacht hat.



> Einfach ein stehendes EU-Heer schaffen



Solch ein Unsinn kann nicht dein Ernst sein?


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, das damals Nordvietnam eine Invasion der USA gemacht hat.


Öhm ... Vietnamkrieg?! Lies mal das. Vielleicht hätte ich besser "kampftaugliche Bürger" schreiben sollen.


17&4 schrieb:


> Solch ein Unsinn kann nicht dein Ernst sein?


Beweist die USA nicht zur Genüge, wie mächtig eine Armee aus mehreren (Bundes-)Staaten sein kann?

Wenn schon Militär, dann bitte richtig. Den nationalen Blödsinn kann man ja schon nicht mehr mitansehen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

Na ja die USA Staaten kannst du ja nicht mit den EU Staaten vergleichen^^
Und der Grund, das die USA Armee so mächtig ist liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass sie sehr viele Männer und Frauen zur Verfügung haben und einen MEnge Geld in ihre Armee stecken. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die EU das will


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

naja , die Amis haben was sachen krieg angeht, sowieso einen (milde ausgedrückt) an der waffel. Mit denen sollten wir uns besser nicht vergleichen


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

Ja ich hab ja mal da gelebt für ne Zeit. Ist da echt ne ganz andere Mentalität. Da gehört es einfach dazu in den Krieg zu ziehen für Vaterland, PRinzipien und son Zeug, da haben Soldaten auch einen ganz anderen Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft wie bei uns


----------



## hardwarekäufer (12. August 2010)

[X] NEIN

Warum?
Die Wehrpflicht ist ein Relikt aus den Zeiten wo jedes Land eine autonome Armee brauchte um evtl. einen Krieg führen zu können.

Ich bin eher dafür, dass man ab 18 statt der Wehrpflicht verpflichtet wird 1 Jahr einer Organisation wie DRK, THW oder Feuerwehr beizutreten.
Heute kam im radio, dass die Feuerwehren zunehmen Personalmangel haben, weil die Jungend einfach nicht mehr daran interessiert ist.
Wenn man sich so gemeinnützig engagiert hat das imho nicht nur Vorteile für das zukünftige Leben sondern man erhält auch einen charakterlichen Feinschliff und kann im Ernstfall später immer mal mit Anpacken wenn irgendein Unwetter oder Hochwasser oder sonstwas passiert.
Ist nicht verkehrt wenn man weiss wie man einen Bagger zufahren hat, oder wie eine Kettensäge funktioniert.


----------



## Wendigo (12. August 2010)

Mir selbst geht es nich um Wehrpflicht ja oder nein.
Mein Bruder war bei der Bundeswehr und ich habe Zivi geleistet. Uns beiden hat es Spaß gemacht und beide haben Erfahrungen gesammelt, die jeder irgendwie mal sammeln sollte.

Darum geht es mir. 

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Frauen einen solchen Dienst leisten sollten. Ein soziales Jahr o.ä.
Das würde denen auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Pagz (12. August 2010)

JA das mag ja sein, das es dir Spaß gemacht hat, allerdings macht es anderen keinen Spaß und ich finde jeder sollte selbst entscheiden, ob er es machen will oder nicht. Auf freiwilliger Basis sage ich ja gar nix dagegen


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Beweist die USA nicht zur Genüge, wie mächtig eine Armee aus mehreren (Bundes-)Staaten sein kann?


Der Vergleich USA - EU in der Beziehung hinkt und zwar so gewaltig, das er zum Orthopäden muss. 
Hinzu kommen bei der USA die Nationalgarden + Second Amandment. Letzteres kann man de facto als die US-amerikanische Variante des Schweizer Milizsystem betrachten. Man informiere hier sich auch mal über "_milita movement_".
Ganz abgesehen davon, ist die US Armee ja mittlerweile zu einer Art Fremdenlegion verkommen(siehe "_green card soldiers_") + das dort hauptsächliche Leute anheuern, die auf dem normalen Arbeitsmarkt kaum Aussichten hätten und/oder die schon so einiges auf dem Kerbholz haben. Letzteres erinnert mich an Großbritannien und Spanien, wo die Werber schon in die Gefängnisse gehen und den Leuten Haftverkürzung versprechen, wenn sie sich in der Armee verpflichten, weil sie Nachwuchsschwierigkeiten haben. 
Das hat schon wieder was vom 18. Jhd, als man Kriminelle, Landstreicher, und andere in die Armee "gepresst" hat.



> Wenn schon Militär, dann bitte richtig.


Hatte man, zumindest zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges und bis so Mitte der 90er, als auch noch die Wehrzeit bedeutend länger war.



> Den nationalen Blödsinn kann man ja schon nicht mehr mitansehen ...


 Du kannst dich gerne von EuroGendForce Soldaten rumschupsen lassen und die EUdSSR huldigen, ich werde es auf alle Fälle nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass Frauen einen solchen Dienst leisten sollten. Ein soziales Jahr o.ä.
> Das würde denen auch nicht schaden.


genau der meinung bin ich auch. Die sind nich so schwach dass sie nur zuhause sitzen können und däumchen drehen können. Wie gesagt, gleichberechtigung, aber das wird in unserem staat schon zu ernst genommen und geht in die falsche richtung....

und ansonsten, FREIWILLIG heißt das zauberwort... was will ich in nem altenheim oder ähnlichem? Ich bin froh wenn ich noch ne lange zeit vor mir hab bis ich da hin muss ^^ ich will nicht auf mein geld verzichten, und dafür alte leute rumlupfen und windeln wechseln, ganz im ernst  ich will mich nicht kaputt arbeiten, mein kreuz ist eh schon leicht angeschlagen, und für das auch noch auf mein geld verzichten, und wertvolle zeit in der ich beruflich weiterkommen könnte verschwenden? nein, Danke!!


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Na ja die USA Staaten kannst du ja nicht mit den EU Staaten vergleichen^^


Sogar die UNO kann innerhalb weniger Tage eine Armee aufstellen, obwohl die einzelnen Staaten der Welt noch weniger miteinandern verbunden sind, als die EU-Staaten. Möglich wäre es auf jeden Fall.


Robin123 schrieb:


> Und der Grund, das die USA Armee so mächtig ist liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass sie sehr viele Männer und Frauen zur Verfügung haben und einen MEnge Geld in ihre Armee stecken. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die EU das will


Personell würde eine EU-Armee die US-Armee bei Weitem übertreffen, wenn du Soldaten und weiteren Militärangehörigen _(wehrpflichtige Bürger NICHT miteingerechnet)_ der Mitgliedsstaaten zusammenzählst.

Im Übrigen habe ich schon den Eindruck, dass die EU indirekt die Bildung eines Staatengebildes nach US-Vorbild anstrebt und ich sehe darin auch nichts Schlechtes. Natürlich wird das noch ein seeeehr langer schleppender Prozess, aber eine einheitliche EU-Armee stand ja schon einmal zur Diskussion.


Wendigo schrieb:


> Uns beiden hat es Spaß gemacht und beide haben  Erfahrungen gesammelt, die jeder irgendwie mal sammeln sollte.


Und der Staat darf mir vorschreiben, dass ich diese Erfahrungen sammeln MUSS? Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ich beim _(sch***)_ Bundesheer fast ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen sammeln werde und ich habe absolut keine Lust auf den Sch***!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hardwarekäufer (12. August 2010)

Bevor ihr abschweift macht ihr dafür aber nen eigenen Thread auf oder?

Für die Einbeziehung der Frauen bin ich übrigens auch.
Ich habe die Gleichberechtigung nicht erfunden, aber ich sage mir immer:
Gleiche Rechte - gleiche Pflichten.
Nur die Rosinen aus dem Kuchen picken geht nicht..


----------



## Wendigo (12. August 2010)

Mir geht es eher um die Erfahrung, die man dadurch sammelt, anstatt Spaß.

Soviel ich weiss kann niemand von dir verlangen Windeln zu wechseln. Ich z.B. musste das nicht einmal machen.
Von daher ist das kein Argument. 

Ansonsten ist das Angebot ja sehr vielfältig. Ich kenne jemanden, der war Hausmeister auf Sylt....


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

ich war bei der bw, und es war zeitverschwendung. die aga war ok, kann man ruhig mal mitmachen, aber alles was danach kam kann man sich auch schenken.


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Bevor ihr abschweift macht ihr dafür aber nen eigenen Thread auf oder?
> 
> Für die Einbeziehung der Frauen bin ich übrigens auch.
> Ich habe die Gleichberechtigung nicht erfunden, aber ich sage mir immer:
> ...


 

und die merkel soll ihr gesäß auch dahin bewegen. auch wenn se nur mal 2 wochen dort nen "schnupperkurs" macht. aber dafür ist man sich ja zu fein, da bleibt man lieber im sessel hocken, spielt ein bisschen auf "machtvoll" und kassiert seine 200.000  flocken im jahr... unglaublich!!!!!



17&4 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich USA - EU in der Beziehung hinkt und zwar so gewaltig, das er zum Orthopäden muss.
> Hinzu kommen bei der USA die Nationalgarden + Second Amandment.  Letzteres kann man de facto als die US-amerikanische Variante des  Schweizer Milizsystem betrachten. Man informiere hier sich auch mal über  "_milita movement_".
> Ganz abgesehen davon, ist die US Armee ja mittlerweile zu einer Art Fremdenlegion verkommen(siehe "_green card soldiers_")  + das dort hauptsächliche Leute anheuern, die auf dem normalen  Arbeitsmarkt kaum Aussichten hätten und/oder die schon so einiges auf  dem Kerbholz haben. Letzteres erinnert mich an Großbritannien und  Spanien, wo die Werber schon in die Gefängnisse gehen und den Leuten  Haftverkürzung versprechen, wenn sie sich in der Armee verpflichten,  weil sie Nachwuchsschwierigkeiten haben.
> Das hat schon wieder was vom 18. Jhd, als man Kriminelle, Landstreicher, und andere in die Armee "gepresst" hat.
> ...




kann es sein, dass du ein bisschen nen verfolgungswahn hast, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen...

die behauptung, jedes land könnte uns angenommenerweise überfallen, halte ich für ein wenig weit hergeholt. die verhältnisse auf der welt sind aktuell zwar nicht erstrebenswert, aber dass wieder ein großer weltkrieg ausbricht, das halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. bei dem anteil an faulen leuten, die nur hinterm fernseher hocken


----------



## V!PeR (12. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> JA das mag ja sein, das es dir Spaß gemacht hat, allerdings macht es anderen keinen Spaß und ich finde jeder sollte selbst entscheiden, ob er es machen will oder nicht. Auf freiwilliger Basis sage ich ja gar nix dagegen



Sehe ich ganz genauso...


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Wehrpflicht !  nein ? Was n das für ne antwort ihr Waschlappen ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Wehrpflicht !  nein ? Was n das für ne antwort ihr Waschlappen ?


dann sag doch mal was an ihr so wichtig und sinnvoll ist?


----------



## kem2010 (12. August 2010)

Wehrpflicht [x] nein

Wehrdienst mit freier Entscheidung [x] ja

Es sollte jedem 18 Jährigen zumutbar sein, entscheiden zu können ob der Wehrdienst für ihn sinnvoll ist oder nicht!


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Du dienst dein Vaterland ! Lernst einiges dazu ! Und hilfst anderen Menschen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

Warum sollte man nem Land dienen??


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

wir "dienen" unserem land schon genug indem wir unverschämt hohe und viele Steuern zahlen. Außerdem is die Bundeswehr nur dazu da, um von den anderen Ländern rumgescheucht zu werden, weil wir es uns bieten lassen -.-
@XeQfaN: geh du lieber an deinen Stammtisch und red hier nich son dummes zeug daher


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Warum dient man sein Vaterland ? Sone Kids wie ihr können gleich in sone assi Länder abrücken ! 45 gab noch zusammen halt in Deutschland und jetzt, " nee na her bekomm ich ne kugel ab " du bist doch erste der weg rennt wenn was los ist. du stammtisch


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Warum dient man sein Vaterland ? Sone Kids wie ihr können gleich in sone assi Länder abrücken ! 45 gab noch zusammen halt in Deutschland und jetzt, " nee na her bekomm ich ne kugel ab " du bist doch erste der weg rennt wenn was los ist. du stammtisch


lol, lern du erst mal richtiges Deutsch, und dann kannste mit deinen Parolen über das Vaterland und den Kameradenzusammenhalt kommen  ich bin zwar auch politisch eher rechts als links orientiert (nein ich bin kein Nazi an alle die es noch nicht wissen ) aber für solche leute wie dich schäme ich mich , denn so eine wie du ziehen den Ruf unseres schönen Landes runter


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

JA okay mein Deutsch war gerade nicht das beste  wie auch immer, und warum geht man nun nicht zu Bundeswehr ? achja und ich wette du wohnst noch bei mami


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

@ XeQFan, du bist sicherlich schon 70 und kannst uns erzählen, wie es damals ablief, stimmts?
Also lass dein Gebrabbel besser sein.





david430 schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass du ein bisschen nen verfolgungswahn hast, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen...



Nei, er leidet nicht unter Verfolgungswahn, sondern informiert sich abseits der Massenmedien, die dir eh nur Lügen auftischen oder die Wahrheit verdrehen.


david430 schrieb:


> die behauptung, jedes land könnte uns angenommenerweise überfallen, halte ich für ein wenig weit hergeholt. die verhältnisse auf der welt sind aktuell zwar nicht erstrebenswert, aber dass wieder ein großer weltkrieg ausbricht, das halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. bei dem anteil an faulen leuten, die nur hinterm fernseher hocken



Ist überhaupt nicht weit hergeholt. Unter Umständen stehen wir sogar kurz vor einem neuen Weltkrieg, und alle hier sitzen mit Übergewicht vor der Glotze bis es kracht.

Oder denkst du China und Russland werden zulassen, das Amerika, Israel und Europa den Iran überfallen? Ganz sicher nicht! Wenn AmIsrael und Europa den Iran angreifen, werden China und Russland hundert pro auf der Seite des Iran stehen. Von der Türkei und dem restlichen Nahen Osten mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> JA okay mein Deutsch war gerade nicht das beste  wie auch immer, und warum geht man nun nicht zu Bundeswehr ? achja und ich wette du wohnst noch bei mami


und wieso sollte man zur budeswehr gehen MÜSSEN? Freiwillig find ich es ja ok, aber gezwungen werden zu sowas is schon mehr ein staatsverbrechen als eine gute tat... So viele Länder haben das abgeschafft und leben auch noch. Wieso sollten denn gerade wir diese regelung beibehalten? Es reicht doch wenn wir in der Rüstungsindustrie so stark sind


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Klar, der größte Waffenexporteur der Welt ohne wirkliche Armee, macht Sinn


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

@ nyso 70 vielleicht nicht, aber da ich meine Abschluss Referat über denn Verlauf des zweiten Weltkrieg halten musste. Würde ich sagen sind meine Kentnisse sehr gut.

Also lass dein Gebrabbel und komm zurück zum Thema. Du warst bestimmt noch nicht mal bei der Musterung oder ? 

Wobei das ganze Thema Russland VS. USA im zusammenhang mit IRAN etc. richtig ist. So lange wir aber die CDU wählen wird aber nie der IRAN nie überfallen sowie die Türkei in EUROPA beitretten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

wir können die waffen exportieren, machen gutes geld damit, dass wir für deutlich bessere zwecke als für eine Armee einsetzen können! Ich sag ja nicht dass wir KEINE armee haben sollen, aber nicht eine in dem ausmas, und nicht für auslandseinsätze!
@XeQfan: toll, ein referat. das hat glaub so ziemlcih jeder hier schonmal gehalten. Solange man den Weltkrieg nicht am eigenen Leib erfahren hat, sollte man auch nicht über ihn urteilen


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Das wir eine Starke Arme haben hatten wir ja schon einmal gesehen. Mit Jungs wie euch wird das natürlich nichts  Aber seid doch mal stolz auf euer Land ! Schau mal wir haben nur gute Produkte HK,Porsche,AUDI,VW,BMW,Dallmayer,Michael Schuhmacher,Gute Fussballmanschaft, Dirk Nowitzki , besten Schwimmer, SIEMENS , BOSCH und und und


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. August 2010)

Hey ich stand auch mal vor der Wahl das ich Bundie machen durfte..

Ich habs nicht gemacht. Ich habeiskalt zivie gemacht. Ich war Hausmeister in einen Heim für Suchtkranke.

Was soll ich sagen es war eine gute entscheidung. Eine entscheidung die ich jederzeit wiederholen würde. 

Zum einführungslehrgang hab ich zwar auch diese sinnlosen Parolen gehört wie schön Deutschland doch ist etc. aber ich hab auch einen Einblick bekommen indem was die bundies so machen dürfen. Anfangs schien es hart auszusehen. aber beim genaueren Hinsehen und im gepräch mit denen Fragt man sich dann doch über sinn und verstand der Aktion. 
Die Jungs dort waren nach dem Morgen Apell damit beschäftigt die Spuren der letzten Nacht weg zu schaffen. Und neue Getränke zu organiesieren. Auserdem noch neue Filme etc zu beschaffen. 
Abends war dort dann immer Fete. Und so großartig schiesen oder gelände Lauf war nicht wirklich angesagt das ist mehr ausgefallen als das es statt fand.

Meiner Meinung kann man sowas Freiwillig machen und muss nicht Leute aus ihren Job reißen nur damit sie dort 9 Monate in ner Kaserne Abfeiern und Kundschaft für meine ehemalige stelle werden.

Und bei der derzeitigen Lage wird es keinen Krieg mehr geben der in der größenordnung Weltkrieg läuft. Schlicht deshalb weil alle von einander abhänig sind.

@ Xeqfa ich entfehle dir einmal einen Einblick in die Wirtschaft hinter den großen Vorhang der Verschleierung zu nehmen. Dann würdest du sehen was du schreibst und es mehr als parodie ansehen.


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht das man Refarate auf der Hauptschule halten muss ?


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> @ nyso 70 vielleicht nicht, aber da ich meine Abschluss Referat über denn Verlauf des zweiten Weltkrieg halten musste. Würde ich sagen sind meine Kentnisse sehr gut.
> 
> Also lass dein Gebrabbel und komm zurück zum Thema. Du warst bestimmt noch nicht mal bei der Musterung oder ?
> 
> Wobei das ganze Thema Russland VS. USA im zusammenhang mit IRAN etc. richtig ist. So lange wir aber die CDU wählen wird aber nie der IRAN nie überfallen sowie die Türkei in EUROPA beitretten.



Klar war ich bei der Musterung, und habe mich ausmustern lassen.
Und das obwohl ich von Kindheit an bis etwa 2 Wochen vor der Musterung immer Offizier werden wollte^^

Ganz nebenbei sind meine Kenntnisse über den 2. WK ebenfalls nicht von schlechten Eltern. 

Was interessiert es Amerika, ob hier die CDU, die SPD, Die Linke, die Grünen oder die Panther regieren? Wenn die mal wieder einen Krieg starten hat der Hofvasall Deutschland gefälligst mitzuziehen, sonst gibt es ganz böse transatlantische Spannungen. Und bei Herrn Guttenberg kann man sich sicher sein, dass der dafür sorgt das wir mit in den Krieg ziehen, immerhin ist er ein Schoßhund Amerikas.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Aber seid doch mal stolz auf euer Land ! Schau mal wir haben nur gute Produkte HK,Porsche,AUDI,VW,BMW,Dallmayer,Michael Schuhmacher,Gute Fussballmanschaft, Dirk Nowitzki , besten Schwimmer, SIEMENS , BOSCH und und und


mal abgesehen dass MEnschen keine Produkte sind: wieso müssen wir denn eine armee haben um stolz auf unser Land zu sein? Du sagst es doch schon, wir haben so viele gute sachen hier. Aber dann eine Armee, eine Gruppe die für gewalt und krieg steht? Also auf sowas bin ich nicht stolz. Deutschland sollte ein vorzeigeland sein, so wie die USA es sein sollte, dass den Frieden stärkt, und nicht den Krieg! Denn was bringt unsdenn ein Krieg? Hat ein Krieg je mal was sinnvolles gebracht? glaube eher nicht 
Und falls du mich mit der Hauptschule meinst: ich war nicht auf der Hauptschule


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Sogar ausmustern lassen, das ist ja nun das allerletze ... naja wie schon gesagt Deutschland und der neue Zusammenhalt. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann hätten wir schon längst da unten mit Krawall machen müssen meiner Meinung nach. Selbst die Franz. & GB haben mehr Soldaten da unten.


----------



## Hobbinho (12. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> @boss3D
> in nem interview mitm gutenberg kam zudem heraus, dass von den 250.000 beschäftigten dort, gerade mal 6.000 in der lage sind, das land zu verteidigen. was für ne lächerliche bilanz.



Hier ging es um den Status "combat ready".

Combat ready heißt :

- Vorausbildungen (von 4-20 Wochen)
- Fachausbildung (meist mindestens 4 Wochen)
- Gesundheit
- Impfstatus etc gepflegt
- Eingekleidet für den jeweiligen Auslandsort
- Sprachausbildung (falls nötig) genossen
- diverse Ergänzungen

Das mein Arbeitgeber definitiv zuviel Personal hat, dem stimme ich zu.
Deswegen ja die Struktur- und Personalreform, deren Inhalte im September 2010 so langsam bekannt werden sollten und dann umgesetzt werden.
Allerdings sollte man auch beachten, das bei einem so großem Arbeitgeber nicht immer alle voll einsatzbereit sein können. Jeder hat mal körperliche Gebrechen, ist gerade erst aus der Einsatzrotation raus, hat Familie zuhause (Geburt, Tod etc) oder hat einfach noch keine Fachausbildung da er erst 1-2 Jahre bei der Bundeswehr ist. Irgendwie müssen ja die Berufssoldaten, die ihre Altersgrenze erreicht haben, durch Nachwuchs (Zeitsoldaten) ersetzt werden.

Dafür sind 6000 definitiv zuwenig, aber bei den vielen Einspargründen, mit denen man leben muß, noch eine anständige Zahl.

Zur Wehrpflicht : Sollte mit freiwilligen Wehrpflichtigen erhalten bleiben, dazu ein Pflichtjahr aller Schulabgänger in sozialen Bereichen, Feuerwehr, THW für Männlein und Weiblein.
Mit vielen Wehrpflichtigen (ab jetzt ja nur noch 6 Monate) kann man leider zuwenig anfangen, kaum sind sie da, sind sie auch fast wieder weg. Damit wird nur
unnötig längerdienendes Personal gebunden da viel mehr Fachpersonal dem "grünen" Ausbildungspersonal helfen muß, da der Bereich doch ein wenig Nachwuchsprobleme hat.


----------



## Opheliac (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Sogar ausmustern lassen, das ist ja nun das  allerletze ... naja wie schon gesagt Deutschland und der neue  Zusammenhalt. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann hätten wir schon längst da  unten mit Krawall machen müssen meiner Meinung nach. Selbst die Franz.  & GB haben mehr Soldaten da unten.


Kein Wunder die Briten sind eh die Arschkriecher der Amis. Wenns nach dennen gehen würde, würden die ihre Insel am Liebsten vor die amerikanische Küste verlegen.  Überall wo die Amis hinziehen sind die dabei.


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Tja, T5 ist T5, ganz einfach. Wer aber einen so guten Einblick in die BW hat wie ich, und etwas Grips in der Birne, sollte eigentlich immer zum gleichen Schluss kommen wie ich damals

Und was haben die Franzmänner und die Engländer davon?

Sie töten täglich unschuldige Zivilisten, ganz toll

Ganz nebenbei sagen die Engländer jetzt öffentlich, das der Afghanistankrieg illegal ist!


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

Wir sind leider auch arschkriecher, obwohl wir es am wenigsten nötig hätten. Vor allem nicht bei den Amis.Aber solange so ein toller Wischmop ala Angela Merkel und ihre Partei das Sagen in Deutschland haben, hab ich da wenig hoffnung auf besserung 

Ach ja nyso: du hast doch FÜR die Wehrpflicht gestimmt? wieso hast du dich dann ausmustern lassen?


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

ich glaub ihr habt zu viel call of duty gespielt. aber das kommt davon, wenn der normale mensch zur annahme kommt, die ganze welt zu verstehen.

und das argument, ich würde mich nur von den populistischen medien einwickeln lassen, ist insofern abzuweisen, als dass ich wahrscheinlich weniger bild lese, oder mir dieses quälende fernsehprogramm ansehe.

aber behaltet ihr nur euren verfolgungswahn und hetzt euch gegenseitig gegen andere länder auf. nur weiter so. das ist der erste weg in den krieg!


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Hatte besseres zu tun


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hatte besseres zu tun


aha, computer spielen? wenn du hier so groß rumposaunst wie toll die Wehrpflicht ist, und sie dann selbst ablehnst, dann würde ich dir raten mal n gang runter zu schalten


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Eigentlich sollte der ja die Menschen schützen denn das was diese Länder da unten treiben ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr feierlich. Gut und scheiss drauf auf die GBs.. aber selbst andere Länder sind da stärker vertreten als wir glaub ich. Hast du denn wenigsten ein Grund T5 zu sein ? Für mich gibt es nur 3 Gründe...


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Ne, private Gründe die hier nun wirklich nicht offengelegt werden müssen.

Außerdem posaune ich nicht rum wie toll die Wehrpflicht ist, ich habe lediglich gesagt man kann sie nicht einfach so abschaffen, da Zivis etc. einfach unglaublich wichtig sind. Und ohne Wehrpflicht gibts keine Zivis, was meinst du wie schnell da ganze Krankenhäuser und Altersheime etc. kollabieren!

Edit: Damals starkes Untergewicht und starke, chronische Rückenschmerzen. Zumindest damals halt.


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

gerade Deutsch sieht mir ja nicht Herr Nyso aus, dann frage ich mich doch gleich wieder ob das Studieren nicht in dein Land auch geht ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und ohne Wehrpflicht gibts keine Zivis, was meinst du wie schnell da ganze Krankenhäuser und Altersheime etc. kollabieren!



Stimmt allerdings. Zivies werden immer hände ringend gesucht. Ohne diese läuft einiges nicht in unseren schönen Land wo man einen Öfentlichen Posten Räumen darf wenn man seine Meinung und die Wahrheit sagt....


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

@nyso: ich weiss schon dein grund, aber trotzdem: wenn mans selber nicht gemaht hat, muss man auch nicht sagen ob das gut ist oder nicht.
Und wieso sollte der (meiner meinung nach auch beschissene) Zivildienst wegfallen? man kann statt dem Wehrdienst den Zivildienst zur pflicht machen, wenns sein muss.
Und wenn der Staat die sozialen berufe mal besser fördern würde, hätten wir auch keine Zivis nötig  Außerdem können sich auch mal frauen nen finger krumm machen, nicht immer nur wir männer!!!


----------



## Opheliac (12. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> starke, chronische Rückenschmerzen. Zumindest damals halt.


Hätteste mal wenniger Frauen stemmen müßen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Außerdem können sich auch mal frauen nen finger krumm machen, nicht immer nur wir männer!!!


 Dafür wäre ich auch die Männer müssen pausieren für den Bund und die Frauen können schon loslegen in ihrem Beruf. Gleichberechtigung für alle.


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> gerade Deutsch sieht mir ja nicht Herr Nyso aus, dann frage ich mich doch gleich wieder ob das Studieren nicht in dein Land auch geht ?



Also wenn ich deinen Kauderwelsch richtig interpretiere kann ich dir nur entgegenhalten das mein Urgroßvater väterlicherseits SS-Offizier war und mein Urgroßvater mütterlicherseits Hauptfeldwebel im Russlandfeldzug waren

Und mein UrUrgroßvater war sogar Offizier in der Preußischen Armee, aber naja. Reden ohne Ahnung kannst du offenbar wunderbar.

Ganz nebenbei fängt in wenigen Wochen mein Studium in Magdeburg an, und wenn das beendet ist winken 5k€ im Monat. Die verdiene als Soldat erstmal



XeQfaN schrieb:


> Wenn die Zivis wegfallen gibt es wieder mehr Arbeit  für andere und das kenn ich doch von einem mann der vor 60 Jahren auch schon mal regierte. Da gabs auch genug arbeit.




Und wer soll die alle bezahlen? Die Krankenhäuser die heute schon Ärzte aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock einstellen, weil die weniger Lohn im Monat nehmen? Hier in meiner Region ist es nämlich genau so!

Und klar gabs damals genug Arbeit, die waren alle mit Autobahnen bauen beschäftigt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. August 2010)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> Wenn die Zivis wegfallen gibt es wieder mehr Arbeit  für andere und das kenn ich doch von einem mann der vor 60 Jahren auch schon mal regierte. Da gabs auch genug arbeit.



Wenn du so gut warst und ein Referat hattest zum Thema 2 Weltkrieg dann sag uns doch einmal wie die Wirtschaftliche Situation von Deutschland zu Ende des 2 Weltkrieges aus sah....


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

Leute wir reden hier weder über den 2. WK.,noch über das 3. Reich, noch über Hitler. Wir reden über die Wehrpflicht  also bitte wieder zum thema kommen oder leise sein, wenn ich darum höflichst bitten darf


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn du so gut warst und ein Referat hattest zum Thema 2 Weltkrieg dann sag uns doch einmal wie die Wirtschaftliche Situation von Deutschland zu Ende des 2 Weltkrieges aus sah....






Ein Referat musste er halten, nur die Note wird er uns wohl nicht verraten


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Nobody hättest du aufgepasst in der Schule wüsstest du warum man nach einem verlorenen Krieg die Wirtschaft so aussieht, aber am besten du spielst noch ein bißchen Command & Conquer dann findest du es selbst raus  
Okay Mr. Nyso dann nehme ich das mal zurück. Ganz einfach mit den Krankenhäuser System wie bei den Amis und buff hängt nicht mehr jeder voll spasst der keine Arbeit hat in diesen Krankenhäuser rum und zieht die Krankenkassen ab. Und die Ärzte verdienen Gutes Geld.
Und wenn du als Abi abgänger besser aufgepasst hättest dann wüsstest du auch warum damals alle arbeit hatten, das ist etwa genau so wie in der DDR. Hättest du aufgepasst wüsstest du es. 
Und bei welcher Firma verdient man denn 5k als Berufs einsteiger ? Du hast doch keine erfahrung nichts. Und wenn willst den was von Proteine und antikörper erzählen ? Powerbar ... die warten nur auf dich. Und wenn du fertig bist kommen wir am besten alle in die 
Otto-von-Guericke-Universität in Magdeburg und gibst ein aus  verdienst ja dann 5k


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. August 2010)

Vlt sollte ich den Zeitraum noch genauer definieren. Wie sah es denn kurz vor den einmarsch in Polen aus ? Na ?
Auserdem nein ich spiele kein COC


----------



## XeQfaN (12. August 2010)

Ja gut das hängt aber wieder mit dem Krieg zusammen, wie gesagt von der Politischenführung hatten damals alle Arbeit gehabt. Genau so wie in der DDR 

@ nyso ich muss mich entschuldigen wegen meiner beleidigung gegen über dein Ausländisches aussehen. Ich habe dafür auch 3 Payback Punkte erhalten.

also Sorry.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

@XeQfan: macht das bitte per Pn oder sonst wie, aber nicht in dem Thread hier! Ich hab den erstellt um über die wehrpflicht zu diskutieren, und nicht um zwei Streithähnen zuzugucken, wie sie sich über ihre schulnoten und ihre gehälter streiten!!!!


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Leute wir reden hier weder über den 2. WK.,noch über das 3. Reich, noch über Hitler. Wir reden über die Wehrpflicht  also bitte wieder zum thema kommen oder leise sein, wenn ich darum höflichst bitten darf



Das sollte hier ab sofort jeder beherzigen. Sollte es hier zu weiterem Offtopic kommen, wird das in Form von Punkten Konsequenzen haben. 

B2T


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Es tut Deutschland gut, dass nur jeder 6. junge Erwachsene eingezogen wird?
Oder das dann meist sogar die gezogen werden, die gar nicht wollen? Und viele die wollen einfach nicht genommen werden?

Oder tut es Dt. gut das die Kerle nach 13 Jahren Schule auf Staatskosten noch 6 Monate Grundwehrdienst auf Staatskosten leisten müssen und die restlichen 6 Monate auf Staatskosten Hartz4 bekommen, bis die Ausbildung etc. dann losgehen, und sie endlich mal Steuern zahlen?

Das ist so meine größte Kritik an der Wehrpflicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. August 2010)

Eine Freiwillige Wehrpflicht währe durchaus sinnvoll. die die wollen können und die die nicht wollen lassen es bleiben. Ebenso mit den Zivieldienst der dann vlt etwas mehr gefördert werden sollte da sein nutzen an der Gesellschaft doch etwas höher ist.

Aber freiwilig wird es wohl nur in der Theorie und für wenige bleiben..... Mann muss nur einmal Arbeitsamt erwähnen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

ich denke sogar, dass wenn der wehrdienst freiwilllig wäre, dann wäre er auch beliebter und angesehener. Evtl würde das interesse daran sogar wachsen. Aber mit unseren Pappenheimern als Politiker wird dies wohl doch ein Traum bleiben. Das letzte mal dass die was auf die reihe bekommen haben, ist schon etliche jahre her. Seitdem schütten sie sich nur noch unser geld in ihre beutel und leisten rein gar nichts zum Bürgerwohl


----------



## Thunder206 (12. August 2010)

Also ich habe auch für die Wehrpflicht gestimmt. Aber auch nur aus dem Grund weil es ja 2 Seiten gibt. Auf der einen die Wehrpflicht und auf der anderen der Zivildienst. So hat jeder die Möglichkeit für sich selber zu entscheiden was er will.
Ich selbst hab Wehrdienst geleistet. Anfangs war ich auch nicht so begeistert aber ich muss echt sagen das sich bei mir 9 Monate ( 9 Monate die wohl echt jeder entbehren kann ) echt zu einer tollen Zeit entwickelt hatten.
Um das klarzustellen ich würde niemals Zeit oder Berufsoldat werden wollen, aber die Zeit war echt cool bei der BW. Man wird so einen zusammen halt in einer Gruppe nie wieder erleben und jenachdem welchen verwendungseinsatz man nach den 3 Monaten hat kann es auch echt interessant werden. Ich z.B. war bei der LW und war in meinen letzten 6 Monaten in der Sicherungsstaffel "S". Auch ausbildungsmäßig gab es echt auf die Glocke und es war stellenweise echt hart und das sag ich als Sportler.

Als Fazit muss ich sagen das ich die 9 Monate, mittlerweile 6 immer wieder machen würde und deshalb find ich den Wehrdienst garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## david430 (12. August 2010)

Thunder206 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch für die Wehrpflicht gestimmt. Aber auch nur aus dem Grund weil es ja 2 Seiten gibt. Auf der einen die Wehrpflicht und auf der anderen der Zivildienst. So hat jeder die Möglichkeit für sich selber zu entscheiden was er will.
> Ich selbst hab Wehrdienst geleistet. Anfangs war ich auch nicht so begeistert aber ich muss echt sagen das sich bei mir 9 Monate ( 9 Monate die wohl echt jeder entbehren kann ) echt zu einer tollen Zeit entwickelt hatten.
> Um das klarzustellen ich würde niemals Zeit oder Berufsoldat werden wollen, aber die Zeit war echt cool bei der BW. Man wird so einen zusammen halt in einer Gruppe nie wieder erleben und jenachdem welchen verwendungseinsatz man nach den 3 Monaten hat kann es auch echt interessant werden. Ich z.B. war bei der LW und war in meinen letzten 6 Monaten in der Sicherungsstaffel "S". Auch ausbildungsmäßig gab es echt auf die Glocke und es war stellenweise echt hart und das sag ich als Sportler.
> 
> Als Fazit muss ich sagen das ich die 9 Monate, mittlerweile 6 immer wieder machen würde und deshalb find ich den Wehrdienst garnicht so schlecht.



es mag sein, dass es dir gefallen hat. will ich dir auch zugestehen. aber ich erachte es nicht als fair, anderen, die gute gründe haben, nicht dorthin zu gehen, das aufzuzwingen. wäre die wehrpflicht freiwillig, hättest du ja trotzdem noch da hin gehen können. es wäre einfach jeder zufrieden. aber so ist es purer nonsens. aber naja ich hungere ein wenig und werde dann vielleicht in 2 wochen ausgemustert


----------



## nyso (13. August 2010)

Du musst irgendwas haben, was die Bundeswehr während deiner Wehrpflicht viel Geld kosten würde

Mit meinen Rückenschmerzen hätte ich dauerhaft Schmerzmittel nehmen müssen und wäre oft krankgeschrieben worden, das hätte sich für die BW nicht gelohnt^^

Das man Veganer ist, ist übrigens auch ein guter Grund Denn für die kann die BW nicht kochen, also sind sie ungeeignet^^


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

Wird man mit Asthma und Staubalergie die auf Atemwege geht eigentlich ausgemustert?


----------



## Thunder206 (13. August 2010)

@david430

ich bin ja freiwillig hin. Man hat ja immerhin die Wahl zwischen Zivi und Wehrdienst.

Aber wenn beides freiwillig gewesen wäre, hätte ich wohl nichts von beiden gemacht, sondern hätte weiter in meinem Beruf gearbeitet.
Denn was man in den 9 Monaten verdient ist ja nicht wirklich eine Lebensgrundlage.

Und zum Ausmustern. Das ist heute alles nicht mehr so einfach wie früher. Die wollen Untersuchungen von den jeweiligen Fachärzten. Allergien sind auch anscheinend kein Grund mehr. Ein Freund von mir wollte auf Grund dieser ausgemustert werden. Aber dann haben sie ihn einfach in ein Winterquartal geschickt . Und wenn man sagt das man Vegetaria ist hat man auch verloren da es mittlerweile beim Bund 4-5 verschiedene Gerichte gibt darunter auch vegetarische und was was ich noch alles.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. August 2010)

Jain 

Die meisten gehen dahin um ihre Mänlichkeit zu testen, was natürlich nicht falsch ist. Ob es unbedingt notwendig ist keine Ahnung, ich wurde ausgemustert und bin als Soldat nicht geignet, weil ich den psycholigschen Test nicht bestanden habe.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (13. August 2010)

> Klar, der größte Waffenexporteur der Welt ohne wirkliche Armee, macht Sinn



Als wenn in China jeder nen LCD-Fernseher hätte oder in Taiwan alle die neuesten Elektrogeräte.

Freiwilliger Dienst reicht. Bereits jetzt werden ja die meisten schon aus Kostengründen ausgemustert. Wirklich zum bund müssen nurnoch die, die auch wollen.
Ich wurde damals ausgemustert weil ich mit 18 noch eine Zahnspange trug. Die Behandlungskosten hätten die übernehmen müssen - war denen zu teuer.
Und Wenn man bald eh nurnoch 3 Monate zum Bund muss dann kann man es sich auch gleich sparen - Leute wie XeQfaN die auf Drill und Bundeswehr stehen und sich freiwillig melden gibt es genug.



> naja wie schon gesagt Deutschland und der neue Zusammenhalt


Der Zusammehalt ist in Deutschland so groß wie in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht mehr. Falls du mal aufpasst und nen Blick nach draussen wirfst..
Wir sind sogar weltweit sogar wieder das beliebteste volk.


> Selbst die Franz. & GB haben mehr Soldaten da unten


Die Franz. sind auch eine der größten Atommächte - willst du uns damit vergleichen? Die haben ganz andere Defizite, schlimm genug dass die soviel fürs Militär ausgeben müssen.
die GB sind den Amerikanern damals einfach nur in den Arsch gekrochen und haben kleinbei gegeben - jetzt heisst es halt "mitgehangen, mitgefangen".
Wir hätten dort von Anfang an nicht mitmachen sollen - hätte uns viel Geld und Tote Soldaten erspart.
Ein Land was Jahrtausende von Monarchen und Diktatoren geführt wurde kann man nicht innerhalb von 5 Jahren nach dem Amerikanischen Prinzip demokratisieren.
Die Amerikanischen Prinzipien stoßen ja sogar in Deutschland auf Granit.
Walmart zB hat sich aus Deutschland wieder zurückgezogen - Begründung: Die Deutsche und Amerikanische Mentalität lassen sich irgendwie nicht unter einen HUT bringen..


----------



## nyso (13. August 2010)

Thunder206 schrieb:


> Und wenn man sagt das man Vegetaria ist hat man auch verloren da es mittlerweile beim Bund 4-5 verschiedene Gerichte gibt darunter auch vegetarische und was was ich noch alles.



Vegetarisch ja, vegan nein


----------



## speCt0R (13. August 2010)

sollte sie finde ich weil dadurch verweigerer die als t1/t2 gemustert wurden zum zivildienst verpflichtet sind und einen guten dienst der algemeinheit tun 

mfg


----------



## nyso (13. August 2010)

So, und das ganze jetzt mal bitte leserlich. Denn verstehen kann mein den Müll kaum.


----------



## Thunder206 (13. August 2010)

@nyso.... oh das mit veganern hab ich klatt über lesen. Aber das stimmt wohl.


----------



## nyso (13. August 2010)

Wehrpflichtige, Freiwillige, Berufene - wer verteidigt Deutschland? | tagesschau.de

Halbwegs interessant^^


----------



## david430 (13. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Vegetarisch ja, vegan nein



das ist denen aber scheiß egal. ich bin veganer und zu mir ham se gesagt, das wäre eine gesundheitlich bedenkliche ernährung. das können se zwar anscheinend nicht machen, aber ist trotzdem kein ausmusterungsgrund...


----------



## nyso (13. August 2010)

Kein Ausmusterungsgrund? Da hattest du aber nen sehr strengen. Die BW ist verpflichtet, für jeden Soldaten das passende Essen zu kochen, also vegetarisch, koscher, ohne Schwein für Moslems etc. Und all das ist möglich, außer vegan.

Noch ein guter Link: Guttenberg plant radikalen Umbau der Bundeswehr | tagesschau.de

WTF?!? Von derzeit 195.000 Zeit- und Berufssoldaten auf 156.000 reduzieren?
Das sind 39.000 Mann, von denen die meisten wohl in ALG I landen würden. Ganz tolle Sparmöglichkeit


----------



## david430 (13. August 2010)

eigentlich war der gar nicht so streng , aber des scheint einfach kein grund zu sein. merkwürdig find ichs halt, dass leute, die milchzuckerunverträglichkeit haben ausgemustert werden, ich, der ja auch keinen milchzucker zu mir nehme, aber nicht untauglich bin . naja 1 kilo muss noch runterhauen, dann bin ich wegen untergewicht draußen


----------



## Hobbinho (13. August 2010)

Die 39.000 Mann und Frau werden ja nicht alle auf einmal entlassen. Das ist ein schleichender Prozess der über Jahre laufen wird, da ja auch die Standorte nicht auf einmal geschlossen werden. 

Zusätzlich stehen jedem Soldaten Fördermaßnahmen zu, der sogenannte Anspruch auf Berufsförderungsdienst. Damit sollte sich jeder mit einem guten Teil Eigeninitiative auf dem Arbeitsmarkt wieder einreihen können. Das dabei der Eine oder die Andere finanziell Einbußen hinnehmen muß ist klar, aber wer nicht tatenlos rumsitzen will, der kommt schon unter. 

Ich z.B. stehe entweder kurz vor der Übernahme zum Berufssoldaten oder kriege eine Absage, das entscheidet sich in den nächsten 2-4 Wochen. Klappt es nicht qualifiziere ich mich weiterhin im IT-Bereich und setze am Ende meiner Zeit noch in Vollzeit bei ca 90% Monatsgehaltzahlungen den Master mit drauf. Man muß nur wollen und langfristig vorplanen.


----------



## david430 (13. August 2010)

jetzt stehts genau 2:1 dagegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2010)

[X]Jein.

Ich bin gegen Wehrpflicht - aber für Dienstpflicht.
Denn der militärische Nutzen geht imho gegen null bzw. besteht ausschließlich in einer Marketingaktion. Deutschland braucht keine letzte Verteidigungslinie aus eigentlich-Zivilisten. Es gibt weit und breit niemanden, der uns angreifen könnte, es wird auf absehbare Zeit keinen geben (und in der ominösen "fernen Zukunft" sind die heutigen Wehrdienstleistenden zu alt und schlapp) und in modernen Kriegsschauplätzen ist der typische Wehrdienstabsolvent (der nichts weiter als schießen und marschieren kann) sowieso nutzlos.
Wehrdienst bei der Bundeswehr ist somit eine Verschwendung von ettlichen Monaten potentieller Arbeitszeit, die zwar bezahlt wird, der Gesellschaft aber keinen Nutzen bringt. Im Gegenteil: Es wird sogar fleißig teures Material verbraucht. Für die Teilnehmenden scheint es auch eher eine Gelegenheit zum Alkoholkonsum zu sein.

Sehr wichtig ist imho aber der gesellschaftliche Nutzen. Zivildienst ist imho nicht nur wichtig, weil ohne Zivis in vielen Bereichen kaum etwas funktionieren würde. Der Dienst stellt auch eine Möglichkeit für Kinder aus einkommensschwachen Familien dar, sich gewisse Rücklagen z.B. für ein Studium zu schaffen. Für einige Kinder ist es das erste Mal im Leben, dass sich nicht alles nach ihnen richtet oder sich von selbst (bzw. durch Mutti oder das Geld der Eltern) regelt. Für sämtliche Studenten ist es ein Zeitraum, in dem sie lernen, was "Arbeit" (wie in "XX Stundenwoche") eigentlich bedeutet, anstatt weitere 5 Jahre "zur Schule" zu gehen.
Außerdem sorgt er dafür, dass Menschen in viele Berufe reinschnuppern, die in unserer heutigen Zeit kaum eines Blicks gewürdigt werden, weil sie keine große Karriereperspektive eröffnen. Sie können aber sehr wohl zu einem befriedigenden Leben führen, wenn man offen an die Sache rangeht - oder eben dazu gezwungen wird, derartige Aufgaben zumindest in Betracht zu ziehen.

Deswegen bin ich für eine allgemeine Dienstpflicht von ~8-9 Monaten (genug, um Leute in Aufgabenfelder nicht nur einzuarbeiten, sondern sie dann auch was machen zu lassen, umgekehrt aber wenig genug, damit z.B. zwischen Abi und Studium noch ein paar freie Wochen bleiben, selbst wenn man die Gelegenheit nutzt, um Semesteranfänge günstiger zu legen). Dieser Dienst kann dann in sämtlichen Positionen abgeleistet werden, die etwas für die Gesellschaft tun - das kann die Bundeswehr sein, das können typische Zivijobs sein, aber das kann auch all das sein, was zur Zeit nur im Rahmen eines freiwilligen ??? Jahres für ein Taschengeld geleistet wird. Die Wahl darf dabei frei erfolgen, nicht mehr "Man muss zum Bund - außer in Ausnahmefällen mit inakzeptablen Gewissenskonflikten". Außerdem -kommen wir zur Gleichberechtigung-  sollte diese Pflicht für alle Geschlechter gelten. (eine Änderung, die imho auch bei Beibehaltung der bisherigen Wehrpflicht eingeführt werden müsste, schließlich haben Frauen lange und erfolgreich dafür gekämpft, dass sie voll einsatztauglich sind)


----------



## david430 (13. August 2010)

naja Frauen  wie ich das so mitbekommen hab, wars nur eine , klar sie hat damit auch en paar andere in bezug auf ihre meinung vertreten, aber vor gericht war glaub nur die eine...


----------



## Noodels87 (13. August 2010)

[X] Ja

Bin für die wehrpflicht denn sie gehört für eine mann zum leben. Sie lehrt einem wichtige lektionen. Als beispiel nenne ich jetzt die dankbarkeit für die freiheit die wir geniessen. Den so wie beim bund ist mir das noch nie klar geworden und der schrecken den ein krieg mit sich bringt, den man im grundwehrdienst nur erahnen kann lässt dann unsere altäglichen probleme doch ganz anderst wirken. Mich hat der wehrdienst zu einem besseren menschen gemacht.

So das hört sich jetzt alles ziemlich pro wehrdienst an aber ich bin auch für leichtere ablehnung des wehrdienstes. Den was soll die heuchelei in kriegsdienstverweigerungen, mansch einer will sich einfach nur sozial betätigen aber damit kommt man ja nicht durch. Der zivildienst ist eben auch eine gute sache und unsere geselschafft ist schon fast auf die zivis angewiesen. Und jeder sollte selber wählen können was er macht das ist eben unsere freiheit.


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

Wehrpflicht ist schwachsinn, jeder sollte selber entscheiden ob er Grundausbildung/Zivi macht...
Werd zum glück ausgemustert


----------



## david430 (13. August 2010)

@zotac

woher weißte das so genau da kann man nie sicher sein^^


----------



## .Mac (13. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> @zotac
> 
> woher weißte das so genau da kann man nie sicher sein^^



Klar kann man sich da sicher sein, wenn man angeborene Krankheiten hat, kein Blut sehen kann oder sonstiges.

@T Nö, einen Wehrdienst braucht Deutschland nicht, ein Berufsheer wäre da viel besser angebracht, bessere Ausbildung und Ausrüstung wären da nur eine von den Vorteilen.

Allerdings weiß ich das es ohne Zivi hier in "Good old Germany" ziemlich finster wird, den braucht man wirklich, es sollte eher anders herum sein, Zivi an erster Stelle und das Berufsheer an zweiter.


----------



## zøtac (13. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> @zotac
> 
> woher weißte das so genau da kann man nie sicher sein^^


Asthma und andere lustige Lungenkrankheiten


----------



## david430 (14. August 2010)

ja gut, das ist natürlich dann klar. aber wo die schon alles als wehrtauglich einstufen. also ich hatte heuschnupfen, mehr eig nicht, war t2, aber was mich verwirrt hat, war der bogen, in dem stand, was ich nicht machen darf. da stand dann fallschirmspringer, darf ich nicht machen. wtf.  naja 2 wochen, drückt mir die daumen, dass se mein untergewicht diesmal anerkennen , sonst darf ich 1 jahr warten!!!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (14. August 2010)

[X] Nein

Staatliche Zwangsdienste gehören meiner Meinung nach in den Mülleimer der Geschichte. Erwachsene Menschen sollten nicht dermaßen entmündigt werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

hmm, wie geht noch gleich ein teil der Nationalhymne? "Einigkeit und Recht und FREIHEIT" was die Wehrpflicht mit dieser Freiheit zu tun hat, möcht ich auch ganz gern mal wissen. Dasgrenzt schon nahe an einer Entmündigung wie schon gesagt. Staatsverbrechen, wie ich schon sagte.

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten: Guttenberg wurde heute von der FDP in seinem Vorhaben, die Wehrpflicht abzuschaffen, offiziell unterstützt!


----------



## newjohnny (14. August 2010)

[x]Nein
Nur die Berufsarmee hat eine Zukunft. Die Wehrpflicht ist ein Überbleibsel eines rückständigen Umgangs mit Krieg und Frieden.
Zudem ist die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht meiner Meinung nach nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wer sich zudem die Definition des Ausgabenfeldes der Bundeswehr geistig zugeführt hat, wird feststellen, dass dort ein scheinbar unscheinbarer Satz untergebracht wurde, der den gesunden Menschenverstand zum Nachdenken anregen sollte.
Zitat aus der aktuellen VPR:
"Aufrechterhaltung des freien Welthandels und des ungehinderten Zugangs zu Märkten und Rohstoffen in aller Welt"  (Abs. 8, Nr. 8). Und: "Einflussnahme auf die internationalen Institutionen und Prozesse im Sinne unserer Interessen und gegründet auf unsere Wirtschaftskraft" (Abs. 8, Nr. 10).
Dies ist die Legalisierung von Krieg um Rohstoffe in aller Welt.


----------



## nyso (14. August 2010)

Guck dir mal dieses Video an, da geht es unter anderem auch um die NATO und ihre zukünftige Aufgabe, nämlich genau das was du da geschrieben hast.

neuer Lebensraum: 9/11
Kriegsversprecher ist das was ich grad meine.

Sollte sich wohl jeder hier mal zu Gemüte ziehen, hochinteressant! Besser als jeder Hollywoodstreifen, versprochen!


----------



## hallihalli92 (14. August 2010)

[x] Ja, da die Bundeswehr sonst zu einem reinsten Werkzeug staatlichen Handelns wird und es wie die Geschichte es lehrt zu einem Staat im Staate kommen könnte (-> Weimarer Republik). Außerdem entscheiden sich erst 40 Prozent der späteren Zeit- und Berufssoldaten während bzw. nach ihrem Grundwehrdienst, dass sie bei der Bundeswehr bleiben möchte. Die Bundeswehr hätte so einen enormes Nachwuchsproblem. Zudem ist die Bundeswehr aufgestellt wurden, um deutsches Staatsgebiet zu verteidigen und nicht um in ausländischen Konflikten zu intervenieren. Dies geht ja bekanntlich besonders gut mit einer elitären Berufsarmee, die wie eine Söldnertruppe handelt und eingesetzt werden kann. 
Ich bin für eine Beibeahltung der Wehrpflicht, jedoch mit dem verstärktem freiwilligem Aspekt, so wie es die SPD vorschlägt.


----------



## newjohnny (14. August 2010)

@hallihalli92

Zitat:Zudem ist die Bundeswehr aufgestellt wurden, um deutsches Staatsgebiet zu verteidigen und nicht um in ausländischen Konflikten zu intervenieren. Dies geht ja bekanntlich besonders gut mit einer elitären Berufsarmee, die wie eine Söldnertruppe handelt und eingesetzt werden kann.

Deine Aussage widerspricht deiner Zustimmung. Berufsarmee:Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht hin zu einer Berufsarmee, welche "wie eine Söldnergruppe handelt". 
mfg


----------



## hallihalli92 (14. August 2010)

Ich sage, dass man keine Berufsarmee braucht, da man in keinen ausländischen Konflikt intervenieren möchte.


----------



## newjohnny (14. August 2010)

Dies geschieht auch ohne eine Berufsarmee...


----------



## steffen0278 (14. August 2010)

Ganz klar JA
Aber nur 3 Monate. Quasi nur Grundi. Ich habe 4 Jahre gedient und davon 400 Tage Sarajevo. Geschadet hat es mir nicht. Wichtig ist, das ALLE Jugendlichen mal von ihrem hohen Ross runterkommen. Hat mir damals auch geholfen. Und Dreck an den Klamotten und 3 Tage dauerwach hat noch keinem geschadet. Es ist wichtig seine physich und psychichen Grenzen kennen zu lernen.


----------



## zøtac (14. August 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ganz klar JA
> Aber nur 3 Monate. Quasi nur Grundi. Ich habe 4 Jahre gedient und davon 400 Tage Sarajevo. Geschadet hat es mir nicht. Wichtig ist, das ALLE Jugendlichen mal von ihrem hohen Ross runterkommen. Hat mir damals auch geholfen. Und Dreck an den Klamotten und 3 Tage dauerwach hat noch keinem geschadet. Es ist wichtig seine physich und psychichen Grenzen kennen zu lernen.


Sicher das alle jugendlichen auf einem hohen Ross sind? Musst ja jetzt nicht verallgemeinern 
Und 3 Tage dauerwach hatt ich schon oft, ich lebe noch! Und meine Physischem Grenzen kenn ich leider auch schon sehr gut...


----------



## serafen (15. August 2010)

*[x] Nein.*

*Warum?* Ganz einfach: schlichtweg *nicht mehr zeitgemäß*. Sofern man eine *Pflichtleistung* abverlangen möchte, soll diese bitte in einer allgemein gültigen Form erfolgen, welche die 
*Wahlfreiheit des Einzelnen von Beginn an garantiert!*

Außerdem ist die allgemeine Wehrpflicht von 6 Monaten doch ein Witz in sich. Je nachdem, wann man geboren wurde, mit unterschiedlich langen Laufzeiten versehen 
- soviel zur *"staatsbürgerlichen Gleichheit aller Deutschen"* gemäß Artikel 33 I GG.

Ich bin *ganz klar für eine Berufsarmee*, zudem *für eine Verkleinerung der Bundeswehr* auf ca. 80.000 aktive SoldatInnen, *bei gleichzeitiger Modernisierung* auf höchstmöglichen
Stand der Wehrtechnik. Gerade auch im schutzbedürftigen Interesse der SoldatInnen; selbst, wenn hier Investitionen unumgänglich sind (bitte keine Finanzierungsdebatte).

Und ganz unter uns: *Verteidigungsfähigkeit* sieht - realistisch gesehen - anders aus, mal den Bündnisschutz außer Acht gelassen!

Aus dem *internationalen Verbund sowie dessen Verantwortung*, kann sich die Bundeswehr sicher nicht (mehr/länger) entziehen, jedoch ist die Wehrpflicht mehr als entbehrlich. 
Die Anlehnung an die Weimarer Republik kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, allerdings sieht man doch seit Jahren, wie immer wieder aufs Neue, Vorwände und Sonderfälle dankbar aufgegriffen werden,
um Auslandseinsätze zu rechtfertigen. Dann bitte konsequent *eine Anpassung des Grundgesetzes*; Grundgesetz heißt ja nicht, sich den veränderten Realitäten nicht stellen zu müssen (oder zu können) ...

Wer Soldat werden möchten, bitte, dafür meinen größten Respekt - dann jedoch in einer *Berufsarmee*, und *mit allen daraus resultierenden Rechten und Pflichten!*

Vielleicht sollte man sich aber vor dieser bewussten Entscheidung darüber im Klaren sein, womöglich von einem Auslandseinsatz entweder gar nicht mehr oder körperlich/geistig versehrt zurückzukehren!
Wenn ich mir Diskussionen zu diesem Thema aus jüngster Vergangenheit in Erinnerung rufe, habe ich den Eindruck, mancher Soldat überschätzt seine Eignung für diesen verantwortungsvollen und risikobehafteten
Beruf; anschließend sind die Wehklagen immer sehr groß.

Als hätte man vorher nicht gewußt, worauf man sich einläßt ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

[x] Ja, aber als Jein zu verstehen.

Ich bin für eine Dienstpflicht für alle, also auch Frauen, aber nicht unbedingt bei der Bundeswehr. Der Zivildienst ist viel wichtiger, ohne Zivildienst würde unser Gesundheitssystem überhaupt nicht funktionieren und ich finde es absolut nicht schlecht, wenn jeder mal ein Jahr lang was zum Gemeinwohl beiträgt.

Übrigens wird heutzutage niemand mehr gezwungen zum Bund zu gehen. Jeder kann einen Antrag auf KDV stellen, und der wird, wenn er keine Formfehler enthält auch immer bewilligt.

Mir hat mein Zivildienst gefallen. Er war für mich nach dem Gymnasium der erste Einstieg ins Berufsleben (von Minijobs abgesehn) und hat mich zu meinem Berufswunsch geführt. Außerdem habe ich viel für den Alltag mitgenommen (Ordnung, Sauberkeit, Gründlichkeit etc.).
Klar, das schwankt von Diensstelle zu Dienststelle, aber die kann man sich ja aussuchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

Änträge werden immer bewilligt (auch wenn es ganz witzig ist, den Überredungsversuchen zu lauschen  ), aber das Prinzip, dass man überhaupt einen Antrag stellen muss, ist imho schon grundverkehrt.


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2010)

[X] Nein

Man sollte den Leuten die Möglichkeit geben, sich direkt auf das zukünftige Arbeitsleben vorzubereiten, egal in welcher Form - ob Ausbildung oder Studium. Denn das ist es, was letztendlich zählt. Ich bin heilfroh ausgemustert worden zu sein. Ein Jahr Leerlauf hätte mich mein erstes Semester mit Sicherheit nicht so leicht überstehen lassen, ob Zivi oder Bund. Wer Bund oder Zivi machen WILL soll auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Diese Leute haben auch den entsprechenden Ansporn dazu. Wer Ambitionen hat, zum SEK zu gehen hat mit einer AGA gute Vorraussetzungen um das durchzuziehen, genauso wie jemand, der in Richtung Sozialwissenschaft gehen möchte und seinen Zivi im Kindergarten, Krankenhaus oder Behindertenheim macht (um das mal krass zu pauschalisieren. Zivi kann man ja letztendlich machen wo man will.). Die Möglichkeit sollte auf jeden Fall noch da sein, zumal es ja auch genug Leute gibt, die nicht gleich nach dem Abitur anfangen wollen zu studieren. 

Wer aber direkt einsteigen will, dem sollte verdammt noch mal die Möglichteit dazu eingeräumt werden. Gerade in technisch orientierten Studiengängen wird oftmals noch auf Abiturwissen aufgebaut. Es ist in solchen Fällen einfach schade, das Restwissen durch ein Jahr unfreiwilligen Dienst endgültig versiegen zu lassen, wenn man den "Dienst an der Gesellschaft" nicht 100%ig will. 

Abgesehen davon verschlingt die AGA Unsummen von Geld. Der Sinn dessen lässt sich kaum erschließen. 

Darum meine Meinung: Wer will, der soll ruhig können, ob Zivi oder AGA. Alle anderen sollen bitte IHR Ding machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

wär ja auch zu schade, wenn man die Gesellschaft einmal im Leben über die eigene Karriere stellen müsste...


----------



## herethic (15. August 2010)

Ausserdem wissen ja auch viele nicht was sie nach dem Abi tun sollen,da wäre Wehr-/ZivilDienst eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ausserdem wissen ja auch viele nicht was sie nach dem Abi tun sollen,da wäre Wehr-/ZivilDienst eine Möglichkeit.


so ein quatsch! Es gibt nicht nur abiturienten in Deutschland, und es gibt sogar leute die wissen was sie nach der schule machen und schon einen (Ausbildungs)platz haben, stell dir vor. Und für diese leute kommt der verschissene, nicht mehr Zeitgemäße, wehrdienst mehr als nur ungelegen !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> so ein quatsch! Es gibt nicht nur abiturienten in Deutschland, und es gibt sogar leute die wissen was sie nach der schule machen und schon einen (Ausbildungs)platz haben, stell dir vor. Und für diese leute kommt der verschissene, nicht mehr Zeitgemäße, wehrdienst mehr als nur ungelegen !



Nun nicht ganz. Wenn man einen Ausbildungsplatz hat dann wird man nicht eingezogen. erst wenn man die Ausbildung beendet hat so ein halbes Jahr danach dann wird man vlt eingezogen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

jo das mein ich doch. laut thrian ist eine wehrpflicht sinnvoll, weil es in Deutschland nur Abiturienten gibt, und diese auch nie wissen was sie danach machen/schon einen platz haben


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. August 2010)

Ob sich jemand aktiv für die Gesellschaft einsetzt und wenn ja wie, sollte jedem erwachsenen Menschen selbst überlassen sein. Nur weil man selbst etwas für sinnvoll hält, sollte man es nicht anderen aufzwingen. Ich halte 95% des Privatfernsehens für Mist, trotzdem will ich es nicht verbieten lassen. Ich finde langjähriges ehrenamtliches Engagement super, trotzdem will ich nicht jeden Bürger zwangsverpflichten lassen.


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ob sich jemand für die Gesellschaft einsetzt und wenn ja wie, sollte jedem erwachsenen Menschen selbst überlassen sein. Nur weil man selbst etwas für sinnvoll hält, sollte man es nicht anderen aufzwingen. Ich halte 95% des Privatfernsehens für Mist, trotzdem will ich es nicht verbieten lassen. Ich finde langjähriges ehrenamtliches Engagement super, trotzdem will ich nicht jeden Bürger zwangsverpflichten lassen.



*/SIGN!*​ 
Und wer sagt denn, dass die BW nicht auch Werbung machen soll, wie die Army in den USA? Wer keine Ahnung hat, was er nach dem Abi machen soll, der soll ja ruhig da hin, wenn er möchte und meinetwegen auch Prämien kassieren wenn er sich einziehen lässt. Wer aber Ziele hat, der soll die Möglichkeit haben sie so zeitnah wie möglich zu erfüllen (oder es zu versuchen).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wär ja auch zu schade, wenn man die  Gesellschaft einmal im Leben über die eigene Karriere stellen  müsste...



Was soll es denn bringen, jemanden dazu zu zwingen? Dann fehlt die Motivation, die Leute haben keinen Bock und interessieren sich auch nicht dafür, was sie machen. 

Es gibt sicher genug Leute die Zivi oder Bund machen, um sich zu orientieren. Für Leute die aber Wissen, was sie machen wollen ist das alles Käse. Es hält nur auf.


----------



## david430 (15. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wär ja auch zu schade, wenn man die Gesellschaft einmal im Leben über die eigene Karriere stellen müsste...



also das grenzt ja schon fast an stichelei. diese argumentation ist purer humbuk. was helfe ich der gesellschaft, wenn ich da im wald rumhüpfe. ich verschwende steuergelder, die zur ausbildung benötigt werden, lebe dann sogar auf kosten der gesellschaft. also diese aussage scheint mir wirklich nur aus einer mangelnden überlegung heraus entstanden zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

S.o.:
Ich bin nicht dafür, die Leute zur Bundeswehr zu schicken, aber ich finde es durchaus sinnvoll, sie dazu zu verpflichten, 9 Monate lang einen Dienst für die Gesellschaft ihrer Wahl zu absolvieren. Denn verdammt viele Leute scheinen sich null Gedanken darüber zu machen, was eigentlich getan werden könnte oder müsste und ettliche erliegen auch dem mitlerweile nicht unerheblichen Gruppenzwang, "kein Müsli" sein zu dürfen, der sich um seine Mitmenschen Gedanken macht. Ehe die Leute nach der Schule ein halbes Jahr durch Australien tingeln, können sie imho ruhig hier was sinnvolles machen.


----------



## david430 (15. August 2010)

dagegen hab ich ja nichts. aber es geht ja um den wehrdienst. und dieses freiwillige soziale jahr halte ich persönlich auch für unnütz, aber wenn leute wirklich nen genauen plan, was sie machen, dann ist das nun mal ne bremse. und man kann auch im erwerbsleben noch gutes für die gesellschaft machen. aber 1 jahr arbeits/studienausfall ist für mich persönlich auch zu viel...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.o.:
> Ich bin nicht dafür, die Leute zur Bundeswehr zu schicken, aber ich finde es durchaus sinnvoll, sie dazu zu verpflichten, 9 Monate lang einen Dienst für die Gesellschaft ihrer Wahl zu absolvieren. Denn verdammt viele Leute scheinen sich null Gedanken darüber zu machen, was eigentlich getan werden könnte oder müsste und ettliche erliegen auch dem mitlerweile nicht unerheblichen Gruppenzwang, "kein Müsli" sein zu dürfen, der sich um seine Mitmenschen Gedanken macht. Ehe die Leute nach der Schule ein halbes Jahr durch Australien tingeln, können sie imho ruhig hier was sinnvolles machen.



/sign

gerade wenn ich mir so den derzeitigen Nachwuchs anschaue...diese "Atzen" mit ihren Silberkettchen und Rollo-Sonnenbrillen  denen tut das mal ganz gut in einer Hilfsorganisation zu dienen.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich eigentlich niemanden, der durch Wehr/Zivildienst irgendeine Ausbildung oder ein Studium unterbrechen musste.  Voraussetzung beim Studium ist imho ein abgeschlossenes Semester um nicht eingezogen werden zu müssen, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. August 2010)

> gerade wenn ich mir so den derzeitigen Nachwuchs anschaue...diese "Atzen" mit ihren Silberkettchen und Rollo-Sonnenbrillen  denen tut das mal ganz gut in einer Hilfsorganisation zu dienen.


Du meinst das prollige oder asoziale Verhalten mancher Jugendlicher? Gut, kann ich verstehen, dass man das nicht leiden kann. Aber als Therapiesitzung trifft ein Zwangsdienst die Asozialen und Normalos... Also werden Normale bestraft. Wenn 20% aller 18-Jährigen diese "Therapiebedürftigen" sind, dann das ist eine blöde Trefferquote, wenn zu 80% "Normale" bestraft werden... Ich denke, da sind eher die Eltern und wenn die es nicht schaffen evtl. Jugendämter und Gerichte gefragt. Das würde zumindest nicht die Falschen treffen.


----------



## david430 (16. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> gerade wenn ich mir so den derzeitigen Nachwuchs anschaue...diese "Atzen" mit ihren Silberkettchen und Rollo-Sonnenbrillen  denen tut das mal ganz gut in einer Hilfsorganisation zu dienen.
> 
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich eigentlich niemanden, der durch Wehr/Zivildienst irgendeine Ausbildung oder ein Studium unterbrechen musste.  Voraussetzung beim Studium ist imho ein abgeschlossenes Semester um nicht eingezogen werden zu müssen, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.



bis zum 3. semester können se einen noch einziehen...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. August 2010)

Grundsätzlich verbinde ich mit meinem Grundwehrdienst sowohl positive als auch negative Erfahrungen.
Es überwiegen sogar die positiven und ich habe tatsächlich jede Menge über mich selbst und meine Grenzen (körperliche und charakterliche) erfahren.

Warum ich trotzdem mit *nein* gestimmt habe?

Weil man diese Erfahrungen ebenso auf anderen Gebieten machen kann und sich dieser Prozess auch in einer einmonatigen Phase bewerkstelligen lassen würde. 
Deshalb bin auch ich ebenso grundsätzlich dafür, die Entscheidung bei demjenigen zu belassen, den die Frage trifft, wie er 1 Monat sinnvoll nutzen und 8 Monate Zeit verschwenden soll.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

Nein! 

Auch Zivildienst halte ich für Wenig sinnvoll. Die Pflegebedürftigen Leute sollten von ausgebildetem Fachpersonal versorgt werden. Auch würden sich damit haufenweiße Arbeitsplätze ergeben. 

Das Zivildienst und Bund wohl immer zum blödesten Zeitpunkt kommt, ist auch einfach nur absurd. Ich möchte nach der Ausbildung meine Arbeit beginnen und nicht als Pfleger/Hausmeister arbeiten oder in son schwulen-Club aka Bund gehen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. August 2010)

> Du meinst das prollige oder asoziale Verhalten mancher Jugendlicher? Gut, kann ich verstehen, dass man das nicht leiden kann. Aber als Therapiesitzung trifft ein Zwangsdienst die Asozialen und Normalos... Also werden Normale bestraft. Wenn 20% aller 18-Jährigen diese "Therapiebedürftigen" sind, dann das ist eine blöde Trefferquote, wenn zu 80% "Normale" bestraft werden... Ich denke, da sind eher die Eltern und wenn die es nicht schaffen evtl. Jugendämter und Gerichte gefragt. Das würde zumindest nicht die Falschen treffen.



Ich meinte nicht, dass der Zivi-Dienst _nur_ diesen Leuten gut tut, er tut auch allen anderen jungen Menschen gut um ein Sozialbewusstsein zu entwickeln. Die wenigsten arbeiten vorher freiwillig in einer Hilfsorganisation mit.



> Auch Zivildienst halte ich für Wenig sinnvoll. Die Pflegebedürftigen Leute sollten von ausgebildetem Fachpersonal versorgt werden.



Hilfsbedürftige Personen werden niemals allein von einem Zivi betreut (Fahrdienste und häusliche Besuche mal ausgeschlossen). Abgesehen davon bekommen Zivis zum Dienstbeginn eine ihrer Zivitätigkeit entsprechende Ausbildung an Zivildienstschulen (allerdings wird da auch sehr viel Blödsinn gemacht).



> Auch würden sich damit haufenweiße Arbeitsplätze ergeben.



Und wer soll das bezahlen? Unser Gesundheitssystem erstickt schon jetzt an seinen Kosten, alle Zivistellen durch ausgebildetes Pflegepersonal zu ersetzen ist ökonomisch nicht machbar.


----------



## Two-Face (16. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Auch Zivildienst halte ich für Wenig sinnvoll. Die Pflegebedürftigen Leute sollten von ausgebildetem Fachpersonal versorgt werden. Auch würden sich damit haufenweiße Arbeitsplätze ergeben.


 
Jetzt rate mal, wo dieses Fachpersonal herkommt.
Rate mal, wo ein Großteil der Rettungssanitäter und -Assistenten herkommen. Richtig, vom Zivildienst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt rate mal, wo dieses Fachpersonal herkommt.
> Rate mal, wo ein Großteil der Rettungssanitäter und -Assistenten herkommen. Richtig, vom Zivildienst.



Dann lass es mich anders Formulieren. 

Zivildienst sollte Freiwillig sein, wenn man diesen Berufsweg einschlägt kann man das gerne machen. Aber nicht jemand dazu zwingen der etwas ganz anderes machen will und keine Lebenszeit damit verschwenden möchte, Omas von A nach B zu fahren


----------



## Two-Face (16. August 2010)

Beim Rettungsdienst fährt man nicht nur alte Omas von A nach B.
Ich kenne jemanden, der von der FOS geflogen ist und dann seinen Zivi bei den Samaritern gemacht hat, der macht jetzt Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistent - das hätte ich von dem absolut niemals erwartet.

Die ganzen Hauptamtlichen auf unserer Rettungswache sind alle durch den Zivi zu dem Job gekommen und haben sich vorher eigentlich nie dafür interessiert, denen hat dieses Berufsfeld dann aber doch so viel Spaß bereitet, dass sie jetzt damit ihr Geld verdienen. Wer da selber schon mal dabei war, kann das nachvollziehen, das ist ein höchstinteressanter und auch moralisch befriedigender Job.

Man kann natürlich über eine freiwillige Basis reden, aber es ist eine Tatsache, dass dann Leute an vielen Ecken fehlen werden.

(das BRK beklagt sich sowieso schon, trotz vieler Interessenten)


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht, dass der Zivi-Dienst _nur_ diesen Leuten gut tut, er tut auch allen anderen jungen Menschen gut um ein Sozialbewusstsein zu entwickeln.


Das überzeugt mich nicht so ganz. 100% der jungen Frauen und 50% der jungen Männer werden nicht zu diesen Zwangsdiensten verpflichtet und die sind bestimmt nicht alle unsozialer(?) als die relativ Wenigen, die dazu verpflichtet wurden.

edit
Wenn man eigene Erfahrungen macht und das auch noch ohne den blöden Hintergedanken "Wenn du nicht mitmachst, wirst du von diesem tollen Staat mit Haft, Geldstrafe oder anderweitig bestraft", dann ist das IMHO besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Voraussetzung beim Studium ist imho ein abgeschlossenes Semester um nicht eingezogen werden zu müssen, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.



Die Frage stellt sich i.d.R. nicht, weil es kaum jemand schafft, sein Studium anzufangen, bevor er gezogen werden kann.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Beim Rettungsdienst fährt man nicht nur alte Omas von A nach B.
> Ich jemanden, der von der FOS geflogen ist und dann seinen Zivi bei den Samaritern gemacht hat, der macht jetzt Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistent - das hätte ich von dem absolut niemals erwartet.
> 
> Die ganzen Hauptamtlichen auf unserer Rettungswache sind alle durch den Zivi zu dem Job gekommen und haben sich vorher eigentlich nie dafür interessiert, denen hat dieses Berufsfeld dann aber doch so viel Spaß bereitet, dass sie jetzt damit ihr Geld verdienen. Wer da selber schon mal dabei war, kann das nachvollziehen, das ist ein höchstinteressanter und auch moralisch befriedigender Job.



/sign.
Und Leute, deren Einstellung zu Dienst für die Gesellschaft "Omas von A nach B fahren ist Zeitverschwendung" lautet, die würde ich bevorzugt dazu verpflichten, erstmal die Kosten für die "Geldverschwendung" der gerade absolvierten "9-13 Jahre Ausbildung als Grundlage für die eigene Karriere" abzuarbeiten.




M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Das überzeugt mich nicht so ganz. 100% der jungen Frauen und 50% der jungen Männer werden nicht zu diesen Zwangsdiensten verpflichtet und die sind bestimmt nicht alle unsozialer(?) als die relativ Wenigen, die dazu verpflichtet wurden.



Diese Erhebung wäre anspruchsvoll 
Allerdings habe auch ich in meinem Umfeld den Eindruck, dass viele Leute meiner Altersgruppe und jünger in ihrem ganzen bisherigen Leben nicht nenneswert mehr für andere getan haben, denn den Zivildienst -oder eben gar nichts, wenn sie sich vor selbigem gedrückt haben- und auch nicht planen, das jemals zu ändern. Eine Unterrepräsentation von Frauen in allen ehrenamtlichen Positionen könnte ich auch bestätigen, aber sowas kann natürlich 3235235 andere Ursachen haben.


----------



## X Broster (16. August 2010)

[JA]
Deutschland sollte sich auch weiterhin im Ernstfall selbst verteidigen können, auch ohne Hilfe aus dem Ausland. 
Als Grundsatz. Man weiß nie was kommt.


----------



## windows (16. August 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> [JA]
> Deutschland sollte sich auch weiterhin im Ernstfall selbst verteidigen können, auch ohne Hilfe aus dem Ausland.
> Als Grundsatz. Man weiß nie was kommt.


Heutige Kriege sind anderes als frühere. Dafür brauch man gut ausgebildete Soldaten die diese ganzen High-Tech Waffensysteme verstehen. Eine Schlacht mit Panzerarmeen oder Fußsoldaten auf dem europäischen oder amerikanischen Kontienent ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Gegen einen Sozialdienst habe ich persönlich nichts, aber es gibt auch gute Gründe dagegen. Wir verlieren z.B. im internationalen Vergleich ein Jahr.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> [JA]
> Deutschland sollte sich auch weiterhin im Ernstfall selbst verteidigen können, auch ohne Hilfe aus dem Ausland.
> Als Grundsatz. Man weiß nie was kommt.



Detschland und sich selbst verteidigen ? Na die aktion will ich sehen. Wenn 2/3 der Panzer nicht einsatz bereit sind, Eurofighter am Boden bleiben müssen weil Teile fehlen.... 

Und wenn der Angreifer schlau ist greift er am Wochenende an. Dann muss er nichtmal mit gegenwehr rechen.


----------



## windows (16. August 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Detschland und sich selbst verteidigen ? Na die aktion will ich sehen. Wenn 2/3 der Panzer nicht einsatz bereit sind, Eurofighter am Boden bleiben müssen weil Teile fehlen....
> 
> Und wenn der Angreifer schlau ist greift er am Wochenende an. Dann muss er nichtmal mit gegenwehr rechen.


Panzer wären in einem solchen Krieg nicht wichtig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

Selbst jetzt sind Panzer noch wichtig da sie gerade Truppentransporte abfangen können oder eigene Truppen ins geschehen bringen können.


----------



## X Broster (16. August 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Heutige Kriege sind anderes als frühere. Dafür brauch man gut ausgebildete Soldaten die diese ganzen High-Tech Waffensysteme verstehen. Eine Schlacht mit Panzerarmeen oder Fußsoldaten auf dem europäischen oder amerikanischen Kontienent ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


So ist es. Aber weißt du was bei Ressourcenknappheit in unbekanntem Außmaße auf globaler Ebene los ist? <--einer der größten Fragezeichen für die Zukunft.
Eine Schlacht gewinnt man heute auch mit weniger Mann und High-Tech, einen Krieg nicht. 

Die BW soll zukünftig 163T Soldaten jederzeit berufen können, ich halte es für Deutschland definitiv zu wenig.


----------



## windows (16. August 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Selbst jetzt sind Panzer noch wichtig da sie gerade Truppentransporte abfangen können oder eigene Truppen ins geschehen bringen können.


Die Truppen werden aber im heutigen Krieg nicht an der Front gebraucht.


----------



## Wendigo (16. August 2010)

Sollte Deutschlandangegriffen, dann tritt doch der Bündnisfall der Nato in Kraft.
Davor gehe ich aber eher von einem nuklearen Holocaust aus, als dass sowas passieren wird.

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Diskussion seit en paar Beiträgen nicht mehr.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

Was nun für Waffensysteme gebraucht werden oder nicht ist egal. Keiner hier ist einer der so etwas zu entscheiden hat und es wird nie dazu kommen das so etwas entschieden werden muss da auch die abschreckung eine Rolle Spielt.

So finde ich auch eine wehrpflicht nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und sie sollte durch einen Freiwiligen Dinst ersetzt werden. Die Versuche gab es schon etliche male aber nie ist es was geworden.


----------



## Opheliac (16. August 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Panzer wären in einem solchen Krieg nicht wichtig.


Genau weil der Gegner sich schon bei unserer F4 Phantom Totlacht. Aber von High Tech bei der BW reden.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

Die F4 wird nach und nach durch den Eurofighter ersetzt! Und dagegen haben nichtmal die Amis etwas!


----------



## nyso (16. August 2010)

Klar, bis auf die F22-Raptor, ihre Drohnen, den neuen Jet, der bald kommt etc.^^

Aber sonst nichts


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

Die F-22 is viel zu träge! Klar Drohnen! Ich meine bemannte Flugzeuge! Welcher neue Jet??


----------



## nyso (17. August 2010)

Der hier: Lockheed Martin F-35 ? Wikipedia


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Beim Rettungsdienst fährt man nicht nur alte Omas von A nach B.
> Ich kenne jemanden, der von der FOS geflogen ist und dann seinen Zivi bei den Samaritern gemacht hat, der macht jetzt Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistent - das hätte ich von dem absolut niemals erwartet.
> 
> Die ganzen Hauptamtlichen auf unserer Rettungswache sind alle durch den Zivi zu dem Job gekommen und haben sich vorher eigentlich nie dafür interessiert, denen hat dieses Berufsfeld dann aber doch so viel Spaß bereitet, dass sie jetzt damit ihr Geld verdienen. Wer da selber schon mal dabei war, kann das nachvollziehen, das ist ein höchstinteressanter und auch moralisch befriedigender Job.
> ...



Kann ich genau so unterschreiben.
Nachdem ich mein Abi gemacht hatte wollte ich eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter oder in irgendeiner anderen IT-Richtung machen.
Dann wurde ich aber (glücklicherweise) zum Zivildienst eingezogen und habe diese auf einer Intensivstation absolviert.
Die Arbeit die dort verrichtet wird hat mich so sehr begeistert, dass ich unbedingt auch in diese Richtung gehen wollte. Und so hab ich mich dann letztendlich für eine Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistenten entschieden. Und der Job ist nicht nur hochinteressant sondern macht auch wahnsinnig viel spaß und ist zudem, wie du schon sagtest, moralisch sehr befriedigend wenn man abends (oder morgens ) nach Hause kommt und weiß, dass man so und so vielen Menschen aus einer hilflosen Situation geholfen hat.



> Das überzeugt mich nicht so ganz. 100% der jungen Frauen und 50% der  jungen Männer werden nicht zu diesen Zwangsdiensten verpflichtet und die  sind bestimmt nicht alle unsozialer(?) als die relativ Wenigen, die  dazu verpflichtet wurden.


Ich würde das nicht alles in einen Topf werfen. Natürlich ist nicht jeder, der keinen Pflichtdienst absolviert hat automatisch unsozial. Ich war auch schon vor meinem Zivildienst ein recht hilfsbereiter Mensch.
Trotzdem hat mich mein Zivildienst im Umgang mit hilfsbedürftigen Menschen verändert. Jetzt mach ich ner alten Oma im Bus auch mal den Platz frei oder helfe einem Rollstuhlfahrer in den Bus und warte nicht bis sich jemand anderes regt.



> Und Leute, deren Einstellung zu Dienst für die Gesellschaft "Omas von A  nach B fahren ist Zeitverschwendung" lautet, die würde ich bevorzugt  dazu verpflichten, erstmal die Kosten für die "Geldverschwendung" der  gerade absolvierten "9-13 Jahre Ausbildung als Grundlage für die eigene  Karriere" abzuarbeiten.


Ein interessanter Aspekt. Die Bildungskosten trägt immerhin der Staat, und zwar für jeden, der auf eine öffentliche Schule geht. Da ist es in meinen Augen durchaus legitim wenn der Staat ankommt und sagt "Ich hab dir 9-13 Jahre die Ausbildung bezahlt, jetzt arbeite mal bitte ein paar Monate für mich". Der Gedankengang gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## axel25 (20. August 2010)

Da ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust habe, mir endlose Diskussinen von Seite 8-18 anzusehen, sage ich jetzt mal was ganz konkretes: 

1. Ist die Freiwilligen-Armee die einzige, die wir Deutschen uns leisten könnten.

2. das richtet sich jetzt eher an 17&4: Es gibt keine symmetrische Kriegsführung mehr, schlag dir die großen Armeen mit ihren Schlachten, in denen man Ruhm ernten hätte können aus dem Kopf.
Gibts nicht mehr, kein Land der Welt ist mehr blöd genug, einen Krieg direkt mit einem anderen anzufangen.
Den einzigen Gegner, den wir haben, sind die vermaledeiten Terroristen!
Und die kannst du ja nicht mit einer großen Armee besiegen, zu denen müsste man eher gute Psychologen schicken als Soldaten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. August 2010)

Ich hab zwar nicht alles gelesen, weil es mittlerweile sehr viel ist aber:

[X] eindeutig Ja zur Wehrpflicht, weil

- sonst auch niemand mehr Zivildienst machen würde und aufgrund der immer mehr alten im Land brauch man die Leute einfach 

- nicht mehr so viele zur Feuerwehr, THW und co gehen würden, warum sollte man sich auch verpflichten lassen für 6 Jahre, wenn die Wehrpflicht nicht mehr besteht 

Von daher ists es einfach nur Falsch die Wehrpflicht abzuschaffen und auf 6 Monate zu verkürzen, die 9 sind in Ordnung.

*Nur* sollte das auch für Frauen gelten, überall schreien sie nach gleichberechtigung.... aber bei den unangenehmen Dingen, nein da will man plötzlich nicht mehr gleichberechtigt sein.
Zum Bund müssen sie ja nicht unbedingt, aber Zivildienst kann in meinen Augen jeder machen, auch einige die beim Bund ausgemustert werden aufgrund von "allergien" usw. Drückeberger hoch zehn 





Sash schrieb:


> in der freien wirtschaft verdient man wohl nur im managment mehr. am besten sind die piloten von kampfjets, mit anfang 50 verlieren die ihre ärztliche flugtauchglichkeit für diese jets und gehen in den ruhestand, also oberst oder major, bekommen eine fette abfindung die für ein haus reicht UND eine gute rente von... 7-10.000€ im monat. vorausgesetzt man überlebst auch. dann setzt man sich zu ruhe, kauft sich vom ersparten nen eigenen kleinen flieger wie ne cessna oder piper und läßt es sich gut gehen.



Man merkt du kennst dich nicht wirklich damit aus 

Ein Kampfjet Pilot verdient bei weitem nicht soviel wie ein Pilot in der freien Wirtschaft und die können auch schon mit 50-55 in Rente gehen 

Als mein Dad vor 3 Jahren auf der Kur war hat er dort einen Bundeswehrpiloten und einen Lufthansapiloten getroffen (lustigerweise haben die beiden gleichzeitig ihre Ausbildung beim Bund gemacht) und 3 mal darfst du raten wer von den beiden wesentlich mehr verdient hat 
Richtig der Bundler war es nicht
Und dann auch noch die Frau Merkel in der gegend rumfliegen neeeeeeeeee lieber nicht 
Man hat zwar einen sicheren Job und betteln gehn muss man sicher auch nicht, aber so wie hier einige meinen dass man super reich dabei wird ist es eben nicht.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Sash (21. August 2010)

hab ich ja nicht direkt gesacht das ein privater pilot der LH weniger verdient.. immerhin ist das ja ein höherer job wie zb ein manager, manager einer fliegenden blechbüchse in dem fall.


----------



## hyundai187 (21. August 2010)

Denke es ist hilfreich bzw. von nöten


----------



## Sash (21. August 2010)

du meinst die wehrpflicht? wieso ist die von nöten?


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hab ich ja nicht direkt gesacht das ein privater pilot der LH weniger verdient.. immerhin ist das ja ein höherer job wie zb ein manager, manager einer fliegenden blechbüchse in dem fall.



Du redest schon sehr viel wirres Zeug muss ich sagen, seit wann ist ein Pilot ein Manager 
Bzw. solltest du mal definieren, was du unter Manager verstehst... Den an die Manager die ich denke kommen die beiden gehaltsmäßig nicht ran

Die Werte die du genannt hast sind einfach nur utopisch kein Kampfpilot der Bundeswehr verdient in seiner Pension 7000 € 

Ein Blick in die Besoldungstabelle schadet hierbei nicht.

klack

Und dabei musst du im A Bereich gucken und eventuell ganz unten je nach deinem Tätigkeitsbereich in den Zulagenlisten.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Sash (21. August 2010)

ich sagte eher sowas wie ähnlich.. lies doch mal richtig.
und das was die tabelle zeigt sind die normalen grundgehälter und zu dem kommen noch zuschläge, und wenn du als major oder oberst in rente gehst, reicht das mehr als aus.. zudem bekommt man noch pro jahr so und soviel als abfindung oben drauf.


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ein Kampfjet Pilot verdient bei weitem nicht soviel wie ein Pilot in der freien Wirtschaft und die können auch schon mit 50-55 in Rente gehen


Ist ja auch jeder Soldat Kampfjetpilot, stimmts? So viel verdienen die wenigsten. Alles was Unteroffizier ist muss schon richtig Leistung bringen, um gut Knete zu verdienen. Und dazu gehört irgendwie auch, eher für den Bund als für die Familie da zu sein. 
Erst als Hauptfeldwebel/Stabsfeldwebel/Oberstabsfeldwebel bekommt man wirklich gutes Geld.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man hat zwar einen sicheren Job und betteln gehn muss man sicher auch nicht, aber so wie hier einige meinen dass man super reich dabei wird ist es eben nicht.
> Bärenmarke



Da hast du nun wieder recht^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

hmm, einen job in einer Armee nenn ich nicht sicher. nicht wenige haben ihr leben gelassen, aber wenn ihr das als sicher anseht....


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, einen job in einer Armee nenn ich nicht sicher. nicht wenige haben ihr leben gelassen, aber wenn ihr das als sicher anseht....



Glaub 24 oder 42 von 195.000 Soldaten. Recht sicher denke ich^^

Da ist die Selbstmordrate in Deutschland sogar höher. 11.000 im Jahr


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

dann kommen da auch noch die nicht selten auftretenden psychischen probleme wie ein trauma dazu, die auch nicht harmlos sind....


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Offiziell knapp 200 im Jahr glaub ich, inoffiziell etwa 30-40% aller Rückkehrer.

Und dazu kommen noch etwa 30-40% aller deutschen Soldaten atomar verstrahlt aus Afghanistan zurück.


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

na ja 30-40% ist dann doch ein bisschen übertrieben^^
sind wohl eher so was um die 3-4%


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Offiziell wie gesagt etwa die 200, aber die meisten sagen es gar nicht. Die Soldaten müssen ja männlich sein, und da geht eine psychische Krankheit, weil sie nicht ertragen was sie gesehen haben halt gar nicht.

Als mein Vater damals in Bosnien stationiert war haben sie z.B. ein paar Jahre altes Massengrad gefunden. Das haben dann die Soldaten meines Vaters und die Bosnier wieder ausgegraben, um die richtig zu bestatten. Von den Soldaten waren locker die Hälfte, wenn nicht sogar viel mehr laut Aussage meines Vaters psychisch krank danach. Nun rate mal wie viele sich gemeldet haben, dass sie Hilfe brauchen.

Richtig, kein einziger! Der wäre dann ja nicht mehr männlich gewesen....


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

Ich meinte eigentlich auch die Strahlengeschädigten sry war ein bisschen missverständlich


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Guck dir einfach mal dieses Video an. Besonders beim Teil mit der Uranmunition stockte mir der Atem.
Wie gesagt, 30-40%. Und mein Vater muss 2012 dahin

neuer Lebensraum: Kriegsversprechen by Frank Höfer


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

äh hab jetzt grad nicht so die lust um 23:45 Uhr ein 1.5 std langes video anzuschauen. Kannst du das nicht einfach zusammenfassen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

geht langsam wieder bissle zu weit, diskutiert das bitte per PN weiter


----------



## Pagz (21. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> geht langsam wieder bissle zu weit, diskutiert das bitte per PN weiter


Jop machen wir
Also back to topic: Bisher konnte mir immer noch niemand sagen, wofür wir die Wehrpflicht jetzt eigentlich *brauchen*


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ich sagte eher sowas wie ähnlich.. lies doch mal richtig.
> und das was die tabelle zeigt sind die normalen grundgehälter und zu dem kommen noch zuschläge, und wenn du als major oder oberst in rente gehst, reicht das mehr als aus.. zudem bekommt man noch pro jahr so und soviel als abfindung oben drauf.



Ich hab richtig gelesen und da redest du von 7000-10000 im monat und weitere utopischen Vorstellungen 
Die Grundgehälter da sind nicht deine Pension, 70% davon soweit ich weiß und dann musst du dich davon noch Krankenversicher usw. man hat mehr wie eine normale Rente, aber bei deinen Summen sind wir bei weitem nicht
Und das mit den Zuschlägen habe ich erwähnt, wobei es z.b. bei der Polizei so ist, dass die Fliegerzulage nicht mit in deine Pension einfließt da du ja nicht mehr fliegst....




nyso schrieb:


> Ist ja auch jeder Soldat Kampfjetpilot, stimmts? So viel verdienen die wenigsten. Alles was Unteroffizier ist muss schon richtig Leistung bringen, um gut Knete zu verdienen. Und dazu gehört irgendwie auch, eher für den Bund als für die Familie da zu sein.
> Erst als Hauptfeldwebel/Stabsfeldwebel/Oberstabsfeldwebel bekommt man wirklich gutes Geld.



Wo hab ich den gesagt das jeder Kampfjetpilot wird? Ich habe nur Sash utopische Gehaltsvorstellung widerlegt...
Und dieser ging ja von so einem Beitrag aus 
Also richtig lesen.
Als Feldwebel ist man sicher nicht arm und gehört zu der guten Mittelschicht, aber wirklich gutes Geld ist das meiner Ansicht nach trotzdem nicht 
Dein Vater ist doch beim Bund, wie ich das rausgelesen hab, darf man fragen welchen Rang?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Clonemaster (22. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Jop machen wir
> Also back to topic: Bisher konnte mir immer noch niemand sagen, wofür wir die Wehrpflicht jetzt eigentlich *brauchen*



Also ich glaube nicht das wir die Wehrpflicht unbedingt brauchen, 
ich wäre dafür dass es trotzdem Pflicht ist zur Musterung zu kommen
falls nicht im vorhinein erhebliche Krankheiten zu beanstanden sind und
dann es aber dafür einfacher ist den Wehrdienst auszulassen, einfach
mal alle kommen lassen und dann wirklich NUR die nehmen die man 
wirklich brauchen kann, bezogen darauf das die dann evtl. als Berufssoldaten
weitermachen. Alle uninteressierten eigentlich gleich aussortieren.

Ich selber hab vor kurzem meinen Brief bekommen, auch angekreuzt
das ich interessiert an zusätzlichem freiwilligem Wehrdienst bin, 
unmotivierte Soldaten kann man schließlich nicht brauchen ^^


----------



## Pagz (22. August 2010)

Dann kann man es aber auch gleich auf freiwilliger Basis machen, dann würde ich auch gar nichts dagegen sagen


----------



## nyso (22. August 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dein Vater ist doch beim Bund, wie ich das rausgelesen hab, darf man fragen welchen Rang?




Stabsfeldwebel ist er jetzt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und dazu kommen noch etwa 30-40% aller deutschen Soldaten atomar verstrahlt aus Afghanistan zurück.



Mit welchen atomaren Stoffen gehen diese Soltaten denn um bitte? 



> Nun rate mal wie viele sich gemeldet haben, dass sie Hilfe brauchen.



Müßen die sich melden oder werden die nicht doch nach dem Einsatz psychologisch betreut?


----------



## Pagz (22. August 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mit welchen atomaren Stoffen gehen diese Soltaten denn um bitte?


Hauptsächlich Uranmunition, allerdings auch nicht jeder, weswegen ich 30-40% auch ein bisschen übertrieben finde


----------



## windows (22. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und dazu kommen noch etwa 30-40% aller deutschen Soldaten atomar verstrahlt aus Afghanistan zurück.


Das kann natürlich sein, aber ich glaube das so etwas, gerade wegen dem hohen Medieninteresse, sehr schnell aufallen würde.



nyso schrieb:


> Guck dir einfach mal dieses Video an. Besonders beim Teil mit der Uranmunition stockte mir der Atem.
> Wie gesagt, 30-40%. Und mein Vater muss 2012 dahin
> 
> neuer Lebensraum: Kriegsversprechen by Frank Höfer


Das dein Vater nach Afghanistan muss ist für euch traurig, aber es muss einem doch klar sein, das wenn man sich dazuentscheidet zur Bundeswehr zu gehen, man auch in Kriegsgebiet kommen kann.

Zu deinem Film, ich habe mir bis jetzt nur den Anfang angesehen, aber die Annahme das der 11. September eine Aktion westlicher Dienste war ist doch eher lächerlich und auch nicht wirklich mit Fakten zu belegen. Deswegen halte ich den Film für nicht besonders seriös.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> geht langsam wieder bissle zu weit, diskutiert das bitte per PN weiter


In diesem Thread geht es doch aber auch um die Kriegsführung im allgemeinen, da dieses Thema eben untrennbar mir der Wehrpflicht zusammenhängt und der Frage ob die Wehrpflicht noch zeitgemäß ist.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Müßen die sich melden oder werden die nicht doch nach dem Einsatz psychologisch betreut?


Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Ich habe schon viele Fälle gesehen in denen das eben nicht passiert ist.


----------



## Sash (22. August 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich hab richtig gelesen und da redest du von 7000-10000 im monat und weitere utopischen Vorstellungen
> Die Grundgehälter da sind nicht deine Pension, 70% davon soweit ich weiß und dann musst du dich davon noch Krankenversicher usw. man hat mehr wie eine normale Rente, aber bei deinen Summen sind wir bei weitem nicht
> Und das mit den Zuschlägen habe ich erwähnt, wobei es z.b. bei der Polizei so ist, dass die Fliegerzulage nicht mit in deine Pension einfließt da du ja nicht mehr fliegst....
> 
> ...


 
naja ich hatte gesagt ab höherer offz, also oberst oder so, kurz vorm general. klar das ab der pens. die zuschläge wegfallen, dennoch reicht es mehr als aus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. August 2010)

es geht hier NICHT um die "Kriegsführung allgemein" ! Es geht um die Wehrpflicht! Und ich bitte euch hier nicht mehr weiter über atomare Strahlen, Ränge des Vaters oder sonstigen anderen sachen zu Diskutieren


----------



## amdfreak (22. August 2010)

Ich finde dass die Wehrpflicht ein mehr als veraltetes Konzept ist ; aber schade wirds natürlich für die Krankenhäuser usw die keine Zivildienstleistende mehr kriegen.
Mich stört es überhaupt nicht, dass sie jetzt ausgesetzt wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Uranmunition, allerdings auch nicht jeder, weswegen ich 30-40% auch ein bisschen übertrieben finde



Mein reden … wollte das aber von nyso selber erfahren! 



windows schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Ich habe schon viele Fälle gesehen in denen das eben nicht passiert ist.



Hm bei mir wurde das gemacht 3 Wochen nach meinem Einsatz im Kosovo, daher meine Frage.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Stabsfeldwebel ist er jetzt.



In welchen Gehaltsregionen bewegt man sich den da so in etwa, eine ca. Angabe wo ich in der Besoldungstabelle schauen muss reicht mir da vollkommen 



Sash schrieb:


> naja ich hatte gesagt ab höherer offz, also oberst oder so, kurz vorm general. klar das ab der pens. die zuschläge wegfallen, dennoch reicht es mehr als aus.



Kurz vorm General werden wohl die wenigsten Kampfjets fliegen 

Aber ist schon witzig wie du dich rausredest, die Besoldungstabelle nicht angeschaut?
Da bewegen wir uns in ganz anderen Gehaltskategorien 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## nyso (22. August 2010)

Mit Zuschlägen bei etwa 3000€ im Monat. Aber da muss man auch erstmal hinkommen.


----------



## Shooter (22. August 2010)

Von mir aus [x] Ja! 

Wird aber sowiso nichts bringen unmotivierte Leute zur Bundeswehr zu schicken die dort sowiso keine lust haben und nur die Zeit absitzen. Nach den 6 Monaten wird alles vergessen.


----------



## faibel (22. August 2010)

[JA], eindeutig!

Bei der Bundewehr lernt man deutlich mehr als "Krieg spielen". Kameradschaft, die eigenen körperlichen Grenzen, Autorität, Verantwortung und und und. Das vermisse ich manchmal bei denen die nicht da waren. Nur sind 6Monate dafür meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu wenig.
Aber auch der alternative Zivildienst ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## christkies (23. August 2010)

Die Bundeswehr war schon eine Erfahrung wert, aber mir persönlich hat es dort nicht soviel gebracht - Stichwort Rumsitzen.

Nur einige Male wird man gefordert (AGA oder zB Einsatz in Ramstein als Wachsoldat).

Als Erzeihungsmaßnahme ist die BW auch nicht zu verachten, obwohl die meisten Ausbilder mMn nicht die Hellsten waren


----------



## david430 (23. August 2010)

bin jetzt ausgemustert, jetzt ist mir das thema scheiß egal. nene, war nur en spaß


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Abschaffen!

Ich halte Wehrpflicht für veralteten Quatsch.


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Abschaffen!
> 
> Ich halte Wehrpflicht für veralteten Quatsch.


Hast nicht ganz unrecht, diese Form stammt immerhin noch aus Zeiten des Kalten Krieges.

das Problem ist, dass der gesamte Zivildienst am Wehrdienst hängt.
Ich finde man sollte ganz einfach Bürokratie abbauen und den Wehrdienst nicht verpflichtend machen. 
Einfach das System umdrehen, Zivildienst ist verpflichtend, wer nicht will darf verweigern und für die selbe Zeit (9-15 Monate) zur Bundeswehr, und nur dann ist eine Musterung von Nöten. So ließe sich viel Geld sparen und keiner müsste extra Verweigerungsanträge stellen, weil er mglw Pazifist ist oder einfach keinen Bock hat. 
Dass jedem in diesem Alter aber das erlangen von sozialen Kompetenzen im Zivildienst gut tut, ist durch zahlreiche Studien belegt.
Außerdem werden social skills im Beruf immer wichtiger als die reinen subjektiven Zeugnisnoten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

Musterung wäre zumindest in abgespeckter Form auch für Zivildienst nötig, denn da gibts eine ganze Reihe von Bereichen, in denen man auch körperliche Arbeit verrichten muss.


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Musterung wäre zumindest in abgespeckter Form auch für Zivildienst nötig, denn da gibts eine ganze Reihe von Bereichen, in denen man auch körperliche Arbeit verrichten muss.


Das könnten dann die Institutionen, bei denen du dich für den Zivildienst bewirbst, regeln denke ich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. August 2010)

Richtig für sowas gibt es den arbeitsmedizinischen Dienst, nur der muß dann bezahlt werden von den Arbeitgebern und welcher Träger will das schon, immerhin klagen die ständig über Geldmangel.


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

hm ok der Vorschlag war *******


----------



## Shi (29. August 2010)

Ich bin gegen die Wehrpflicht, ich bin für eine kleine Verteidigungsarmee von vielleicht 30000 Mann. 
Ich wäre aber nie so blöd für irgendein Land zu sterben oder zu kämpfen, nur für eine (z.B. politische) Sache


----------



## Hatuja (29. August 2010)

[X] Ja, ich finde dass es sinnvoll ist. Sowohl die, die zum Bund gehen, als auch die, die Zivildienst machen.
ABER: Gleiche Rechte, gleiche Pflichten: Auch Frauen müssen Wehrdienst leisten!!!

Wo ist denn da bitte die Gleichberechtigung? Da haben die Frauenrechtler lange dafür gestritten, dass es diskriminierend ist, dass sie nicht zum Bund dürfen. Aber von der Pflicht, wie die Männer zum Bund zu müssen, wollen sie nichts hören?!?!

Wenn dann ALLE oder KEINER!


----------



## faibel (30. August 2010)

Warum sollten Frauen zum Bund ? Freiwillig ist ja ok, das gab es bei uns auch schon aber die Rolle der Frau ist in dieser Gesellschaft eine andere.
Wenn du schon Gleichberechtigung forderst MUSST du demnächst (oder irgendwann) wenn deine Frau schwanger ist EBENFALLS in den "Mutterschafturlaub" gehen und finanzielle Einschnitte hinnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2010)

Die "Rolle der Frau in unserer Gesellschaft" ist nach -imho durchaus berechtigter Forderung vieler Frauen- die gleiche, wie die "Rolle des Mannes in unserer Gesellschaft" bzw. soll das sein.


----------



## TheNik (30. August 2010)

Frauen sind genau wie Männer Menschen. Auf dieser Ebene sollten sie meiner Meinung nach völlig gleichberechtigt sein.
Schwanger werden können aber nur Frauen, das heißt, wenn sie Karriere machen möchten, fielen sie für den Arbeitgeber länger aus als ein Mann, der in den Vaterschaftsurlaub geht.
Deswegen bekommen viele karriereorientierte Frauen auch keine Kinder mehr. Denn wenn sie erstmal auf der Welt sind, müssen sie von den Eltern erzogen werden, nicht blos "verwaltet". Das können grundsätzlich Männer wie Frauen gleichermaßen übernehmen.
Wenn man nun das Wehrdienstsystem so derartig umstellt, dass der Zivildienst zur Pflicht wird und der Wehrdienst abgespeckt, müssten meiner Meinung nach natürlich auch Frauen davon betroffen sein, schließlich streben sie sonst immer in unserer Gesellschaft nach gleichgestelltem Status.
Desweiteren würden die Frauen hinsichtlich des Lernens von Sozialem etc (was man halt so im Zivildienst/Wehrdienst lernt) nicht den Männern "hinterherhinken", was auch bei der Jobvergabe eine Rolle spielen mag, denn ein Jahr (zB) Zivildienst geleistet zu haben ist eine Qualifikation, bei der Jobvergabe für einige Unternehmen durchaus relevant.


----------



## Hatuja (30. August 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Warum sollten Frauen zum Bund ? Freiwillig ist ja ok, das gab es bei uns auch schon aber die Rolle der Frau ist in dieser Gesellschaft eine andere.
> Wenn du schon Gleichberechtigung forderst MUSST du demnächst (oder irgendwann) wenn deine Frau schwanger ist EBENFALLS in den "Mutterschafturlaub" gehen und finanzielle Einschnitte hinnehmen.



Wenn meine Frau dann mal ein Kind bekommen sollte, wäre ich selbstverständlich dazu bereit, in Vaterschaftsurlaub zu gehen. Und da wäre ich im Institut nicht der erste!

Und wie gesagt, wenn Gleichberechtigung, dann aber auch bitte in beide Richtungen!

Und nenne mir mal einen vernünftigen Grund, warum Frauen nicht zu Bund müssen sollten! Weil "_die Rolle der Frau ist in dieser Gesellschaft eine andere_" ist? Sag das mal einer Frauenrechtlerin, die tritt dir in den Hintern, dass du ihr die Nägel kauen kannst!


----------



## faibel (31. August 2010)

Sie fallen ja nicht nur nach der Entbindung aus sondern auch eine geraume Zeit davor und haben dadurch was uns Männer angeht einen beruflichen Nachteil. Somit hätten Frauen wenn sie ein "Pflichtjahr" absolvieren müssten weitere Nachteile wenn sie sich für eine Familie entscheiden.
Frauen die sich für Kinder entscheiden leisten also schon einen Teil für die Gesellschaft, das sehe ich durchaus als gleichberechtigt.
Eine Frauenrechtlicherin würde das genauso sehen. Aus freien Stücken zum Bund/Zivildienst, ja. Zwang, nein!


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Aus freien Stücken zum Bund/Zivildienst, ja. Zwang, nein!


Das "freiwillig" muss hier aber auch für Männer gelten! Frauen werden ja auch "freiwillig" schwanger und nicht, weil es eine staatliche Pflicht ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2010)

jo, die "gleichberechtigung" geht deutlich zu weit , sie muss schon wieder in die richtung der männer tendieren!es geht auch nicht, dass man sich immer nur das beste rauspicken kann als frau, und männer müssen den restlichen dreck machen. So schwach sind frauen auch nicht, die können auch hinlangen!!!


----------



## boss3D (31. August 2010)

^^ Genau. Frauen müssen ja nicht zum Wehrdienst gezwungen werden, aber im Krankenhaus könnten die genauso 6 Monate arbeiten ...

Meine favorisierte Lösung wäre aber immer noch eine Komplettabschaffung der Wehrpflicht. Ich würde sicher nicht kämpfen, wenn Österreich angegriffen werden würde, also verschwendet der Staat eh nur Geld mit mir. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Hatuja (31. August 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Sie fallen ja nicht nur nach der Entbindung aus sondern auch eine geraume Zeit davor und haben dadurch was uns Männer angeht einen beruflichen Nachteil. Somit hätten Frauen wenn sie ein "Pflichtjahr" absolvieren müssten weitere Nachteile wenn sie sich für eine Familie entscheiden.
> Frauen die sich für Kinder entscheiden leisten also schon einen Teil für die Gesellschaft, das sehe ich durchaus als gleichberechtigt.
> Eine Frauenrechtlicherin würde das genauso sehen. Aus freien Stücken zum Bund/Zivildienst, ja. Zwang, nein!



Aber wenn wir von Gleichberechtigung reden, heißt es doch, dass Männer als auch Frauen GLEICH sind, also Gleiche Rechte, gleiche Pflichten!

Nach deiner These heißt das auch, dass dein Nachbar, z.B. weil er Buddist, Jude, Moslem, Blauäugig, Schwarz haarig, Schuhgösse 46 oder 43, lange Haare oder lange Fingernägel hat, wählen darf, ob er zum Bund will oder nicht. DU aber MUSST zum Bund!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Sie fallen ja nicht nur nach der Entbindung aus sondern auch eine geraume Zeit davor und haben dadurch was uns Männer angeht einen beruflichen Nachteil. Somit hätten Frauen wenn sie ein "Pflichtjahr" absolvieren müssten weitere Nachteile wenn sie sich für eine Familie entscheiden.
> Frauen die sich für Kinder entscheiden leisten also schon einen Teil für die Gesellschaft, das sehe ich durchaus als gleichberechtigt.
> Eine Frauenrechtlicherin würde das genauso sehen. Aus freien Stücken zum Bund/Zivildienst, ja. Zwang, nein!



Wenn du einer Frauenrechtlerin sagst, dass Frauen gesellschaftlich verpflichtet sind, Kinder zu bekommen, dann werden dir nicht nur die Zehen sondern noch das Schienbein zum Hals rauskommen...
Desweiteren können schwangere die meisten Berufe bis zum 6-7 Monat ausüben, die unvermeidbaren Ausfälle sind also <1 Jahr und es gibt eine ganze Menge weitere Kompensationsregelungen dafür.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Schwangerschaftspflicht für Frauen? Dauert auch 9 Monate wie der Zivil/Wehrdienst und sie tun etwas für die Demografie...also für ihr Land  und später sind sie im Beruf nichtmehr benachteiligt...ihre Schwangerschaft haben sie ja schon hinter sich...wer dann noch ein zweites oder drittes Kind will...selber schuld


----------



## TheNik (31. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einer Schwangerschaftspflicht für Frauen? Dauert auch 9 Monate wie der Zivil/Wehrdienst und sie tun etwas für die Demografie...also für ihr Land  und später sind sie im Beruf nichtmehr benachteiligt...ihre Schwangerschaft haben sie ja schon hinter sich...wer dann noch ein zweites oder drittes Kind will...selber schuld


Aber sowas würde sich natürlich keine Frau bieten lassen XDDD
Ich denke, um dem Demografischen Wandel etc entgegenzuwirken sollte sich die Mentalität über das Kinderbekommen und -haben in der Gesellschaft ändern. Es ist schlichtweg so, dass zu viele Frauen einfach nur karriereorientiert sind. Sie haben natürlich das Recht, aber sie haben trotzdem die Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, dass auch die nächste Generation Karriere machen kann.


----------



## faibel (1. September 2010)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir von Gleichberechtigung reden, heißt es doch, dass Männer als auch Frauen GLEICH sind, also Gleiche Rechte, gleiche Pflichten!
> 
> Nach deiner These heißt das auch, dass dein Nachbar, z.B. weil er Buddist, Jude, Moslem, Blauäugig, Schwarz haarig, Schuhgösse 46 oder 43, lange Haare oder lange Fingernägel hat, wählen darf, ob er zum Bund will oder nicht. DU aber MUSST zum Bund!



Vielleicht hättest du noch etwas mehr übertreiben können damit das "Beispiel" noch dramatischer wirkt, es hat trotzdem keinen Bezug zu meinem Post. Und es ist keine These sondern eine Meinung, den Unterschied sollte man in Diskussionen kennen. 
Der Grundwehrdienst lief unter dem Deckmantel Landesverteidigung. Wer den Dienst an der Waffe gescheut hat sollte zumindest in der Lage sein in der Kranken.-/Verletztenlogistik tätig zu werden.
Das hat mit der Pflicht das auch Frauen etwas leisten müssen wenig zu tun. Die sorgen (auch wenn es hart klingt) für den Nachschub. Was glaubst du wäre passiert wenn damals auch eine ganze Masse Frauen eingezogen worden wären. Ich möchte es mir nicht ausmalen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du einer Frauenrechtlerin sagst, dass Frauen gesellschaftlich verpflichtet sind, Kinder zu bekommen, dann werden dir nicht nur die Zehen sondern noch das Schienbein zum Hals rauskommen...
> Desweiteren können schwangere die meisten Berufe bis zum 6-7 Monat ausüben, die unvermeidbaren Ausfälle sind also <1 Jahr und es gibt eine ganze Menge weitere Kompensationsregelungen dafür.


Warum sollte ich das sagen wenn ich das nicht meine! Lesen!
Und auch mit Frauenrechtlern kann man Diskutieren ohne das sie einem an die Kehle springen. Werden hier Klischees von unbeirrbar kreischenden Emanzen bedient ?

Das werdende Mütter bis zum 7. Monat ihren Beruf ausüben können halte ich für ein Gerücht. Schon deutlich früher gelten (je nach Beruf teils große) Einschränkungen für bestimmte Tätigkeiten was in kleinen Betrieben bedeutet das eine zusätzliche Kraft eingestellt werden muss. Als Arbeitgeber kann ich dir davon ein Lied singen. Wird eine meiner festangestellten Mitarbeiterinnen Schwanger kostet mich das einige k€ mehr. Das kann je nach Betrieb dazu führen das bevorzugt Männer eingestellt werden (offiziell lag es an der höheren Qualifikation ) da hier die Gefahr eines Ausfalls deutlich geringer ist. 
Wenn jetzt noch ein Pflichtdienst eingeführt wird sieht es ganz düster aus.
Hat sie den Dienst noch nicht abgeleistet stelle ich sie nicht ein da ich damit rechnen muss das sie jederzeit eingezogen werden kann. Ist sie damit fertig besteht die "Gefahr" einer Familienplanung.
Es ist also für Frauen deutlich schwerer im Berufsleben richtig Fuß zu fassen, ein Pflichtdienst wäre eine (weitere) Benachteiligung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

Ich lese.
Und bis eben hast du rein gar nichts vom historischen (und imho hier nicht mehr relevanten) Konzept der Landesverteidigung gesagt, sondern du hast die Freistellung aller Frauen von einem sozialen Dienst damit begründet, dass diese über das Kinderkriegen ihren Dienst an der Gesellschaft ableisten.
Daraus folgt direkt, dass Frauen, die keine Kinder haben wollen, in der Schuld der Gesellschaft stehen und ihre Pflicht nicht erfüllt haben. Glaub mir, mit dieser Aussage wirst du einige alteingessene Frauenrechtlerinen auch zu Handgreiflichkeiten bringen können.


----------



## faibel (2. September 2010)

Wenn du meine Aussage so interpretierst das ich damit ausnahmslos alle Frauen meine kannst du sogar Recht haben. Ich meinte jedoch nicht alle Frauen, schliesslich kann man sie nicht zum Kinder bekommen zwingen.
Die Praxis zeigt jedoch das ein großteil der Frauen für den Nachwuchs sorgt und daher rede ich von "den Frauen". Ausnahmen bekommen die Regel.


----------



## TheNik (2. September 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Aussage so interpretierst das ich damit ausnahmslos alle Frauen meine kannst du sogar Recht haben. Ich meinte jedoch nicht alle Frauen, schliesslich kann man sie nicht zum Kinder bekommen zwingen.
> Die Praxis zeigt jedoch das ein großteil der Frauen für den Nachwuchs sorgt und daher rede ich von "den Frauen". Ausnahmen bekommen die Regel.


Es sind aber nicht genug, es reicht nicht aus, wenn allein über 50% der Frauen Kinder bekommen. Der demografische Wandel wird immer extremer.
Klar, man kann keine Frau zum Kinderbekommen zwingen, aber die Mentalität, die bei vielen Karrierefrauen herrscht, muss sich ändern. Mittelfristig wenigstens.


----------



## lu89 (2. September 2010)

Ganz klar nein. Ich  will nicht von irgendeinem Heini herumkommandiert werden!


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. September 2010)

Tja, dann bleibt für dich dann nur der Weg in die Selbstständigkeit!


----------



## faibel (2. September 2010)

Und selbst da wird man dann noch herumkommandiert.


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

[x]Nein,
weil es so sein sollte, dass sowohl Frauen als auch Männer Zivil- oder Militärdienst ableisten sollten und das bis heute nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## bleifuß90 (4. September 2010)

[x]Nein,
die Wehrgerechtigkeit ist nicht vorhanden, da jeder mit ein bisschen tricksen sich da durchmogeln kann.
Zum anderen ist die militärische Grundausbildung zu heutiger Zeit doch recht fraglich. Was soll das bringen? Das ist für mich nur reine Schikane.


----------

